# Duke Nukem FOREVER !!!!!



## FFLN (Jan 29, 2007)

I may be a bit late with this, but if you haven't heard about it either, just take a look at some of the popular gaming news sites and you should be able to find some NEW info about it.

Anyway, a mini in-game screenshot of DNF was released, and confirmed to be real by one of the developers, or some guy like that. It seems funny to me, but if it actually does ever come out, I would probably buy it just to see what the fruits of 10+ years of labor, in a video game, can produce.

Thoughts? Discussion? Crazed rants?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2007)

Greatest. Game. Ever.

Watch it win the next 17 GOTY's when it comes out :3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2007)

Duke Nukem Whenever is coming out?

Is this the future?


----------



## Lucid (Jan 29, 2007)

If DNF doesn't get a perfect score from every site and win every GOTY then it flopped.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't understand.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 29, 2007)

You really don't understand? Well, if you go to Gamespot, they'll have their #1 listed game as Duke Nukem Forever right now. That's from the news of the recent confirmed screenshot that came out this past week.



> If DNF doesn't get a perfect score from every site and win every GOTY then it flopped.



And yes, that's true enough, not to mention selling out millions of copies a day after release. It should also have been imbued with the power to release players from the life-draining spell known only as... *WoW*...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2007)

Why's it so anticipated?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 29, 2007)

the return of the controversial "hero" from the late 90s?  I welcome his return.  As long as it's not as bad as the last game he was in....well it wasn't bad but it wasn't as good as the two before it.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 29, 2007)

I want it 

I don't expect it to be great, but the screen shot was actually really nice looking, despite being really small.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 30, 2007)

Its going to flop


----------



## FFLN (Jan 30, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Why's it so anticipated?



Mainly because it's been a long running joke for many in the gaming world for a VERY long time now. If it does come out, alot of people will buy it simply to see why this game was in development for so long. It would've been better if they had just released this game as it was 8 years ago, or whatever, because it gets really hard to keep up with new technology and visuals especially when the game started out not looking any better than Quake. Besides the graphics, the gameplay, single and on-line, will have to just blow the mind in order to not be seen as a waste of time.

Anyway, the eternal vaporware may be able to cast off that title if it releases some time this year. Anyway, it's just fun to talk about when it comes up.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 30, 2007)

To be honest, I think that it has passed the point of it having to be good. If it had taken 6 years, or 5, 7, around there, then people would have to imagine, "Well why?!", sort of like with HL2, or Daikatana (an example of games that did and didn't live up). But DNF is viewed as vaporware, like you said, it's a joke, so much as releasing what is engraved in everyones minds as ghost software is a feat in and of itself.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep. Even though it's vaporware though... that screenshot that's supposed to be of in-game footage of Duke just standing in a hall... it is pretty clear and good looking. If every part of the game looks like that, and has that much detail, it'll at least be fun to walk through... although the virtual strip clubs in there will probably have Duke players making longer visits. Maybe more animation when it comes to Duke going to the can too. For some reason, it was fun to flush those back then.


----------



## Nexas (Jan 30, 2007)

In the amount of time Duke Nukem Forever has been in development NASA has concieved, built, launched, and crashed a probe on Mars......twice.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 30, 2007)

Indeed. Perhaps the DNF team has secretly discovered... TIME TRAVEL!


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 31, 2007)

Any1 has a screen shot of the game? o.o


----------



## slimscane (Jan 31, 2007)

It's small, but it has been confirmed as in game, and it looks pretty sweet. Why is Duke losing?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

Anything with Duke Nukem in it is automatically win.

I'm going to illegally down this game whenever it comes out! 

IF it ever comes out.


----------



## Tone (Jan 31, 2007)

hooray! I'll have a decent game to look forward to when I hit retirement


----------



## Happosii (Jan 31, 2007)

Woot DNF cant wait! though got to admit the n64 version really sucked. 

Hopefully it comes out on the 360 look pretty sweet on that system.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it will need the following aspects to be successful:

1. Bruce Campbell as a VA for Duke.
2. RPG
3. Shrink Ray
4. Freeze Gun
5. Naked pole dancers
6. more catch phrases

I don't see how they can fuck that up.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 31, 2007)

slimscane said:


> It's small, but it has been confirmed as in game, and it looks pretty sweet. Why is Duke losing?


_
I guess, but for new Generation games, graphics like that are the basics, I mean look at the new Splinter Cell game ... It looks just like this, but still I hope this game makes it. I mean I would HATE! it if it was made of a nice pile of FAIL._


----------



## FFLN (Jan 31, 2007)

A  to the Gamespot article about it, for those who didn't look for it.



			
				from the Gamespot article said:
			
		

> "Yes, that was me and that's an in-game, real-time shot of Duke standing in a random hallway," Broussard said. "I just stuck it on a Gamasutra ad to make it stand out from the sea of company logos and maybe act as a small teaser."



Link to the page that it first appeared on and a clearer pic.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2007)

The game aint coming.  It's the Indiana Jones of the gaming world, they say it's coming but it never will.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 31, 2007)

I think most people already knew that part about its history, but it is still a possibility. If it does come out though, during the first half of this century, most gamers who've heard of it will probably get it, or at least check it out.


----------



## Helix (Sep 3, 2010)

Always bet on Duke.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 3, 2010)

Helix said:


> Always bet on Duke.



LOL Ridiculous, I hope it gets cancelled again, it needs to stay Duke Nukem Forever in development. Anything now would only be a disappointment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

I remember seeing that news the other day. First I was like, "", the I was like, "".

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Helix (Sep 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember seeing that news the other day. First I was like, "", the I was like, "".
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.




Gameplay footage.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 3, 2010)

Helix said:


> Gameplay footage.



Counterstrike mod.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 3, 2010)

With it being finished up by Gearbox, it should turn out to be pretty fleshed out. The graphics may not be as great compared to current titles, but it'll definitely be a Duke revival.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

Helix said:


> Gameplay footage.


 There was gameplay footage years ago. I mean I'll believe it when I see it on store shelves.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 3, 2010)

i hope it as good as Duke Nukem 64 and not turned into to a genetic FPS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope it as good as Duke Nukem 64 and not turned into to a genetic FPS.


 It'll be a team-based tactical shooter focusing on realism.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 3, 2010)

While I love Duke Nukem, I'll have to take the wait and see attitude when it comes to this game.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 3, 2010)

*Duke Nukem Forever uncanceled.*



> Though the game has been presumed dead so many times you?d need an abacus to keep track, ?Duke Nukem Forever? is very much alive ? and he?s coming to store shelves soon.
> 
> Take Two Interactive Software pulled off one of the video game world?s biggest surprises Friday, announcing not only that the over-a-decade-in-development first person shooter was nearly finished, but backing that claim up by giving the 150,000 people attending the Penny Arcade Expo in Seattle the chance to play the game.
> 
> ...





Scale of 1 to 10 how long before it's canceled again?

Thoughts?


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 3, 2010)

I've heard this game is good. But shouldn't this be in the gaming section?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 3, 2010)

There's a gaming section?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 3, 2010)

Fuck yeah duke is the most badass game character ever made.



even heavy approves

[YOUTUBE]ZHLd3S2zyYE[/YOUTUBE]

fuck solid snake, fuck kratos

duke is the true gaming badass


----------



## Vicious-chan (Sep 3, 2010)

I was announcing this in a few of the chat threads  but ya, pretty interesting. It's not going to die, Gearbox is already pretty much done with it. But, it's not going to be great... it's going to be very generic FPS I'm sure.


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it on store shelves.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## sadated_peon (Sep 3, 2010)

If they have taken it away from 3d relms then I would say it has a good chance of being launched. 

it is 3d relms which is the problem not DNF


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 3, 2010)

Coteaz said:


> I'll believe it when I see it on store shelves.


This, and I bet it will get ''canceled'' again. I might buy it IF it comes out for my PS3, because a game that has been in development for around eleven years HAS to be good.


----------



## g_core18 (Sep 3, 2010)

Here we go again...


----------



## Elim Rawne (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Axl Low (Sep 4, 2010)

I waited Ten years for Starcraft
Ill wait forever for the Duke

*“Duke Nukem Forever,” a video game synonymous with never being released, is finally being released.*

The first person shooter about a space marine with a penchant for off-color humor who battles aliens with increasingly destructive weapons, was to be the fourth installment in a series of games that garnered critical praise and generated controversy for its depiction of women. After 10 years in development, 3D Realms, the studio behind the game, announced it was shutting down in 2009.

The game is being finished by Gearbox Software and will be published by Take-Two Interactive, publisher of the “Grand Theft Auto” series. The game is being shown to consumers and the press for the first time at a video game convention today. Gearbox hopes to release the game next year.

Announced in 1997, “Duke Nukem Forever” went through numerous changes as developer 3D Realms tried to keep pace with new technology its competitors were introducing into their games. As Scott Miller, then owner and CEO of 3D Realms, puts it: “We were probably too much of a perfectionist about the game.  When some other game had some great feature come out we wanted to match it.” In addition, the studio managed to produce a slate of other games, like 2006’s “Prey.” “We’d been distracted on other games like ‘Prey.’ It was a combination of those things. We were trying to build a game that was too great,” he says.

The storied game even spawned its own internet meme: The “Duke Nukem Forever” List. The list detailed things that have happened between when the game was announced and when the plug was pulled on it. Sample entries include: “Steve Jobs was still running NeXT when Duke Nukem Forever was announced.”  And “In April of 1997, Google, eBay, and the term “weblog” didn’t exist.”

3D Realms eventually ran into financial difficulty and shut down in May of 2009 after laying off about 40 people. At the time Take-Two Interactive claimed to own the publishing rights to “Duke Nukem Forever,” which 3D Realms disputed.

Following the shutdown, the lawsuits began. The parties eventually settled their differences and have declined to discuss terms. As for who actually owns the intellectual property of “Duke Nukem Forever”–either 3D Realms or Take-Two Interactive—both declined to comment. However, Randy Pitchford, CEO  of Gearbox Software, says an announcement regarding the future of the IP would be made on Sunday at the company’s panel at the video game convention PAX 2010, which is being held in Seattle, Washington.

Pitchford actually worked on the “Duke Nukem 3D”, the precursor to “Duke Nukem Forever,” before leaving the company to start, along with others, Gearbox Software. Over the years Gearbox has made successful titles such as the “Brothers in Arms” series and the recent “Borderlands.”

According to Pitchford, Gearbox began finishing “Duke Nukem Forever” in late 2009. “Clearly the game hadn’t been finished at 3D Realms but a lot of content had been created,” he says. “The approach and investment and process at 3D Realms didn’t quite make it and it cracked at the end. With Gearbox Software we brought all those pieces together. It’s the game it was meant to be.”

That means that the game will be a sequel to Duke Nukem 3D and will have both single player and multiplayer. “Aliens come and say they’re going to be our friends and Duke knows this isn’t going to work out,” Pitchford says. “Duke once again is in the pivotal spot and its up to him to save the world.”

The game is currently expected to ship in 2011, although given its history, Pitchford is understandably reluctant to be more specific. “We’re in the polishing phase now. This is a game where we can not make a promise we can not fulfill,” he says. “We need to get past the shock and awe and then we can go to all the retailers and first parties and work out a launch plan.”





GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE







To you non-believers:
Eat shit and Die.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 4, 2010)

As much as I REALLY FUCKING WANT THIS GAME, 

I still think this is the greatest example of video game trolling I've ever seen unfortunately.


----------



## Munak (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome, Gearbox. 

Although considering how people didn't like Borderlands much, would this affect Duke Nukem?


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 4, 2010)

Shit.  This must mean the apocalypse is nigh


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 4, 2010)

Well atleast its coming out  I wonder if it'll be Duke's swansong or if he'll be reinvigorated


----------



## Vergil (Sep 4, 2010)

Dammit I was gonna post that - best damned review ever


----------



## Alien (Sep 4, 2010)

Munak said:


> Awesome, Gearbox.
> 
> Although considering how people didn't like Borderlands much, would this affect Duke Nukem?



The reviews were bad but Borderlands sold really well (3M+ copies).


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 4, 2010)

Guys, this doesn't mean we'll ever get to play it. It just means we can make jokes about when it will be finished again.


----------



## MunchKing (Sep 4, 2010)

This again?

It's just to troll the fandom.


----------



## very bored (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## quizmasterG (Sep 4, 2010)

first starcraft 2 now this! i can't wait

i grew up playing duke nukem!


----------



## Bounty of the Konoha (Sep 5, 2010)

its coming and i will be first in the line


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 5, 2010)

Sadly, the gameplay looks like a dated and generic fps.

The playstation game was awesome though.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2010)

How old were we all when we first started hearing and hoping?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Sadly, the gameplay looks like a dated and generic fps.
> 
> The playstation game was awesome though.


----------



## Rene (Sep 5, 2010)

I don't care if it's generic, I don't care if it doesn't live up to the hype.

It's Duke fucking Nukem and I'll be damned if I don't play it.

Come on, there's a D-Pad option for beer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 6, 2010)

Rene said:


> I don't care if it's generic, I don't care if it doesn't live up to the hype.
> 
> It's Duke fucking Nukem and I'll be damned if I don't play it.
> 
> Come on, there's a D-Pad option for beer.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 6, 2010)

I want to believe


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2010)

it's from the same guys as Borderlands

and Borderlands was fun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

I imagine in the coming years we, much like Duke himself, will be saying "Where is it?".

I can't remember what made him say that, but I remember him saying it.


----------



## Litho (Sep 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I imagine in the coming years we, much like Duke himself, will be saying "Where is it?".
> 
> I can't remember what made him say that, but I remember him saying it.



Probably if you were looking for secrets with the 'search/activate button', but there was nothing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

That sounds about right. 

I hope they bring back the old voice soundbytes and don't use new, gay shit. 

Or, if they do use new shit, that it isn't gay. Maybe get Bruce Campbell to voice him.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2010)

Balls of Steel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2010)

I do wonder, the guy that voiced duke, is he still alive?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

Do you imagine him dying of some drug overdose surrounded by 100 hot strippers or something?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2010)

Perhaps his death must be as epic as duke himself.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2010)

balls of steel man 

i remembered playing the 2d version of duke 

don't think i played it in 3d


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 7, 2010)

Muk said:


> balls of steel man
> 
> i remembered playing the 2d version of duke
> 
> don't think i played it in 3d



go find duke nukem:time to kill I find it the best duke game, 3d slightly behind


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 7, 2010)

You mean Jon St. John? He's still alive and kicking, he should be part of Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 7, 2010)

Interview with Jon St. John:


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 7, 2010)

Prince Leon said:


> Interview with Jon St. John:



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2010)

I still can't believe it actually is going to come out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't believe it either, man. I can't believe either.


----------



## Rene (Sep 8, 2010)

Writen details of the gameplay demo:





> Cue the Duke Nukem Forever logo and a camera pulls back to show that Duke, in first-person, was playing a video game. He's got a gold Xbox 360 controller with the face buttons re-named as D, U, K and E. There's a busty lady in a schoolgirl outfit near the bottom of your first-person view. And there's a second one. One stands up and wipes her mouth.
> 
> "What about the game, was it any good?" one of them asks.
> 
> "Yeah, but after 12 fucking years it should be," he answers.


----------



## Degauss (Sep 8, 2010)

This game So overrated. I hope it sucks, like most shooters!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Most shooters suck.


Duke Nukem is not most shooters.


You GTFO.


----------



## Rene (Sep 8, 2010)

Degauss said:


> This game So overrated. I hope it sucks, like most shooters!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2010)

Duke Nukem is America


----------



## Degauss (Sep 8, 2010)

It's a game purely based on voilence. Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.

The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun. 

Most people like this game because allot of their friends and the media hype it. Game characters like this are NOTHING compared to iconic charaters like Snake, Masterchief, Samus ( which take roles in the few decent shooters) , Link, Mario etc

NOTHING. This game should have stayed dead.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 8, 2010)

Degauss said:


> It's a game purely based on voilence. Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.
> 
> The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Degauss said:


> It's a game purely based on voilence. Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.
> 
> The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun.
> 
> ...


Did you even play Duke Nukem 3d?

Duke Nukem shits out more awesome than all of those characters combined and then freezes the shit with his freeze gun, shrinks the frozen shit, and kicks it with both his feet at the same time--while still standing.


----------



## FFLN (Sep 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you even play Duke Nukem 3d?
> 
> Duke Nukem shits out more awesome than all of those characters combined and then freezes the shit with his freeze gun, shrinks the frozen shit, and kicks it with both his feet at the same time--while still standing.



And he's got a jetpack.

Duke is a videogame icon.


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2010)

Degauss said:


> *It's a game purely based on vIOlence.* Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.
> 
> The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun.
> 
> ...



Which is why I like it. You must be either a woman, or some pussy who doesn't like to blow things up. 
And God of War was an epic game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

Degauss said:


> It's a game purely based on voilence. Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.
> 
> The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun.
> 
> ...





another idiot who is probably too young to remember the AWESOME of duke.

He could kick anybody's ass. kratos and snake are PUSSIES compared to duke.

I don't see snake shooting a gigantic alien robot monster then making a field goal with its eye and then use the eyehole as a toilet.

I say to you "eat shit and die"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah, Duke Nukem is one of the most powerful characters in fiction. He's like a cosmic.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

I am going to play duke 3D and time to kill again tonight.

it has been such a long time


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2010)

I played Duke Nukem 3d last year in super-high resolution.

It was badass.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 9, 2010)

Degauss said:


> It's a game purely based on voilence. Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.
> 
> The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun.
> 
> ...



How old are you? You're probably female though so the opinion would make sense I guess. It's not a woman's game though try Cooking Mama or something?

Anyway from Gametrailers:


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 9, 2010)

Degauss said:


> It's a game purely based on voilence. Those games suck. Some of them have a little story like God of war( stupid game btw), but duke nukem is one of the lowest kind.
> 
> The main character looks so cliche and simply said a : a stupid macho with a gun.
> 
> ...



First off get that gutter trash Master Chief out of the conversation, he is no where near as legendary in the gaming world as Snake, Mario, Samus and Link.

Also Duke Nukem is old school, and is pretty much the original bad ass of gaming so he definitely deserves respect from gamers. It seems you don't know much about Duke Nukem or else you'd know how fun these games actually are. Duke Nukem isn't supposed to have a heavy storyline like The Legend of Zelda series or Final Fantasy series, the game is about kicking ass and shooting bubblegum it's meant to be a fun FPS.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

oh god this brings back memories

[YOUTUBE]d5sHSb86Cws[/YOUTUBE]

most badass opening evar + the song is awesome


----------



## Noah (Sep 9, 2010)

What's this naysaying I see? Bullocks, I says! Duke is epic. Beyond epic. Duke is a man's man's man. Logic does not apply to Duke. Duke will kick SSJ4 Goku in the dick and get him pregnant with another boot for Duke to kick him with. He'll slap Superman and make him go back to Krypton's space dust and be all emo. He can get Batman to kill.

This better not fall through again. I don't know if my soul can take it any longer. 13 years is too much


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 9, 2010)

About time Duke Nukem is back.


----------



## Degauss (Sep 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *another idiot who is probably too young to remember the AWESOME of duke.*
> 
> He could kick anybody's ass. kratos and snake are PUSSIES compared to duke.
> 
> ...



First: i'm an old school gamer. Yes i had an NES and i have great respect for certain classics. Don't talk if you don't have facts.

Second: I bet Duke can beat Kratos. I never liked kratos anyway. He sucks as much as Duke.

Third: Everything about Snake is cool. He doesnt' need to resort to stupid meaningless violence. Wow...Duke can schoot a gigantic alien robot and make a field goal with it's eye and then use the eyehole as a toilet" That's SO ORIGINAL. Please




Violent-nin said:


> First off get that gutter trash Master Chief out of the conversation, he is no where near as legendary in the gaming world as Snake, Mario, Samus and Link.
> 
> Also Duke Nukem is old school, and is pretty much the original bad ass of gaming so he definitely deserves respect from gamers. It seems you don't know much about Duke Nukem or else you'd know how fun these games actually are. Duke Nukem isn't supposed to have a heavy storyline like The Legend of Zelda series or Final Fantasy series, the game is about kicking ass and shooting bubblegum it's meant to be a fun FPS.



I agree with you that Masterchief isn't as Iconic as Link, Mario, Samus etc. But he still is a big icon in todays gaming. If people say Xbox: people think Halo.

As for Duke being old school, yes he is, but he's an infant compared to Samus,Link,Snake,Mario. Those games were all released before stupid duke. Even the Contra serieis older and better.

And duke nukem isn't supposed to have a good story...pffft. As if it could ever have one!! When people aren't creative they resort to making games like duke nukem. Purely violence: How Genuine!!!



Delta Shell said:


> How old are you? You're probably female though so the opinion would make sense I guess. It's not a woman's game though try Cooking Mama or something?
> 
> Anyway from Gametrailers:



You got to a conclusion of me being female because of the fact that i dislike meaningless violence in games like duke nukem??  You must have been the smartest in you class 


And for you peoples information i played a little of Dukenukemm 3D. It was so hyped, but when it was finally released it was a big dissapointment. The game was repetetive and boring. The beginning was good, but the rest was DIRT!!!


----------



## Super Naruto (Sep 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh god this brings back memories
> 
> [YOUTUBE]d5sHSb86Cws[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> most badass opening evar + the song is awesome



That game took many hours of my late childhood, thanks for that vid!


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 9, 2010)

OOH LAWDY! WE GOTZ SUM DRAMA UP IN DIS PIECE!


----------



## Degauss (Sep 9, 2010)

Lord Yu said:


> OOH LAWDY! WE GOTZ SUM DRAMA UP IN DIS PIECE!



Fo SHo. People be getting all emotional on me cuz i be disrespecting the duke


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2010)

Noah said:


> What's this naysaying I see? Bullocks, I says! Duke is epic. Beyond epic. Duke is a man's man's man. Logic does not apply to Duke. Duke with kick SSJ4 Goku in the dick and get him pregnant with another boot for Duke to kick him with. He'll slap Superman and make him go back to Krypton's space dust and be all emo. He can get Batman to kill.
> 
> This better not fall through again. I don't know if my soul can take it any longer. 13 years is too much



Someone rep this man.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

Degauss said:


> First: i'm an old school gamer. Yes i had an NES and i have great respect for certain classics. Don't talk if you don't have facts.
> 
> Second: I bet Duke can beat Kratos. I never liked kratos anyway. He sucks as much as Duke.
> 
> ...



Snake is duke's bitch.

and duke nukem is a FPS what do you expect deep puzzles and deep emotional whining?

he is just there to kick ass and chew bubblegum. 

snake is a pussy

oh no look at me I cant shoot for shit so I will sneak that shit


----------



## Degauss (Sep 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Snake is duke's bitch.



I'm starting it's YOU who wants such a role. You suck up to Duke a weeeeeeeeee bit too much


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol are you actually trying to make fun of me by being all "LOL YOU ARE GEY FOR DUKE LOLOLOLOL" try better next time you newfag .


----------



## Litho (Sep 9, 2010)

OK, so the man doesn't like duke nukem. Meh. I do, mainly for nostalgia reasons (this new game will never live up to it, btw).

Discussions about taste are useless I guess. Still, the duke should deserve some respect, even if you don't like it you should be able to see why many people do.


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 9, 2010)

> You got to a conclusion of me being female because of the fact that i dislike meaningless violence in games like duke nukem?? You must have been the smartest in you class



It almost definitely means that and I probably was.


----------



## Rene (Sep 9, 2010)

Degauss said:


> Wow...Duke can schoot a gigantic alien robot and make a field goal with it's eye and then use the eyehole as a toilet" That's SO ORIGINAL. Please


Well actually, that was pretty damn original.



> As for Duke being old school, yes he is, but he's an infant compared to Samus,Link,Snake,Mario. Those games were all released before stupid duke. Even the Contra serieis older and better.


Metal Gear Solid games came after Duke Nukem, also you're acting like Mario in general has an epic story or that back then, the games released in/around the years of Duke Nukem had such epic plots as well.



> And duke nukem isn't supposed to have a good story...pffft. As if it could ever have one!! When people aren't creative they resort to making games like duke nukem. Purely violence: How Genuine!!!


A fun, diverse gameplay is what Duke Nukem provided back in its day. In its day is did quite a few innovative things and contributed a lot to the FPS genre of its day.

Not only that, but Duke Nukem was actually liked because of ... well Duke Nukem. He's a man's man. He goes to a strip club, he drinks a bit. Can you say that you don't know people who do that in real life though? When it comes down to it though, Duke was still out to save the world, in his own sense of justice. He liked showing off, sure and he was quite the controversial character, but in the end that's why he was remembered. Because people recognized him, they played as him and because of his personality it added another dimension to the game.

No matter how you turn it, the game was remembered to this day because of Duke Nukem. He is an iconic figure to many of the people who grew up playing the games involving him.

It's fine for you to dislike the series if you want to, you're entitled to your own opinion. Even if that opinion is shit.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Snake is duke's bitch.*
> 
> and duke nukem is a FPS what do you expect deep puzzles and deep emotional whining?
> 
> ...



Now you're going too far. Lets not get outta hand, shall we?

That being said, Duke definitly is an iconic figure. The games didn't really have a great plot, but so what? The games were extremely fun, and enjoyable. Thats the main purpose of video games in da first place. A game doesn't have to have great storytelling to be considered fun and iconic. Pacman is _the _icon of video games(behind mario of course), but it had no plot whatsoever. Fuck a plot!


----------



## Noah (Sep 9, 2010)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol are you actually trying to make fun of me by being all "LOL YOU ARE GEY FOR DUKE LOLOLOLOL" try better next time you newfag .



Find me a man who's NOT gay for Duke and I'll find you a boot to stomp his nuts with.

Duke is EVERYONE'S mancrush. Some of you just don't know it yet.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 9, 2010)

As long as the game does violence well (a la painkiller - going off another zp review) then I don't care. The game would need an overhaul though, it couldn't JUST do the stuff it did back then. It would need something different as nostalgia is not enough to make it good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

Noah said:


> Find me a man who's NOT gay for Duke and I'll find you a boot to stomp his nuts with.
> 
> Duke is EVERYONE'S mancrush. Some of you just don't know it yet.



It is true, if I had to pick a man to be with it would be duke. 



Vergil said:


> As long as the game does violence well (a la painkiller - going off another zp review) then I don't care. The game would need an overhaul though, it couldn't JUST do the stuff it did back then. It would need something different as nostalgia is not enough to make it good.



Well it IS going to add stuff ofcourse.

but the soul is still there

toilet pissing, operation cock block, the field goal, duke getting head.

yup still al there and 



> As the first level came to its touching denouement, the camera pulled back to reveal that the giant alien fight was really just Duke playing a copy of Duke Nukem Forever. While receiving oral sex. From two women at once.
> 
> ?What about the game, Duke? Was it good?? asked one.
> 
> ...



oh duke how I have missed you 

also


----------



## Degauss (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok...i'll give Duke some Credit. He is a game icon. But people are acting like he is Biggest icon * Cough Vegitto-kun Cough*.

The game is jut Overrated. Not that it wouldn't be a fun game for some, but far too hyped. I don't believe someting good can cme out of 13 years of Development. I can garantee this game won't score higher then a 6 out of 10 in the end. That's my thought.



Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol are you actually trying to make fun of me by being all "LOL YOU ARE GEY FOR DUKE LOLOLOLOL" try better next time you newfag .



Newfag?? Ow ...myh bad for the mere 300 post compared to your 20k posts. Don't try to shift the discussion. Focus on what's written and not my personal stats. You sound really really cliche...no charmisma at all


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2010)

I find that people taking The Duke way too seriously kind of misses the point. He's a fun guy, an epitome of manly cliches, kind of like, dare I say it, Kamina.

But yeah, still remains, hope the game delivers. I don't want the guy and this series to die out.


----------



## Litho (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys guys... would the duke argue like a woman? No, he'd be all 'blow it out your ass' or something and continue being awesome. This discussion is pointless


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 10, 2010)

Degauss said:


> Ok...i'll give Duke some Credit. He is a game icon. But people are acting like he is Biggest icon * Cough Vegitto-kun Cough*.
> 
> The game is *just* Overrated. Not that it wouldn't be a fun game for some, but far too hyped. I don't believe someting good can *come* out of 13 years of Development. I can garantee this game won't score higher then a 6 out of 10 in the end. That's my thought.
> 
> ...



For me he is the biggest game icon, while the sonic games were the first games I played, the duke nukem series were the games that really got me into gaming. 

According to the people who have played it, it was totally worth the wait.

And lol DNF getting 6? You mad? This game will get 8s at the least.

Game of the year 2011.

don't you mean....charisma?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2010)

Anyone complaining about Duke being "generic" or "mindless" doesn't really get the point.

The game is pure excess, completely riddled with pop culture references, overwrought violence and sex appeal; it's completely over the top action with a blond haired, cigar smoking, gun toting muscle man who loves killing aliens. There's a point to how generic, yet oddly specific it is. If you really, truly, believe that Duke Nukem is about anything other than having a good, fantastic time blowing shit up then you might as well go play your nostalgia factory games or "mature games for mature gamers, such as yourself."

What happened to games just being about having fun?


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 10, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Anyone complaining about Duke being "generic" or "mindless" doesn't really get the point.
> 
> The game is pure excess, completely riddled with pop culture references, overwrought violence and sex appeal; it's completely over the top action with a blond haired, cigar smoking, gun toting muscle man who loves killing aliens. There's a point to how generic, yet oddly specific it is. If you really, truly, believe that Duke Nukem is about anything other than having a good, fantastic time blowing shit up then you might as well go play your nostalgia factory games or "mature games for mature gamers, such as yourself."
> 
> What happened to *games just being about having fun*?



Well, you could consider Duke Nukem the last of a dying breed, considering that most people play games for the story/competition/etc. You'll see games like Crackdown try and just bring the fun of doing stupid shit because it's funny akin to Duke Nukem. But people feel that games have to provide some kind of service more than entertainment. Which makes me feel DNF will get a lot of sales from nostalgia.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 10, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Well, you could consider Duke Nukem the last of a dying breed, considering that most people play games for the story/competition/etc. You'll see games like Crackdown try and just bring the fun of doing stupid shit because it's funny akin to Duke Nukem. But people feel that games have to provide some kind of service more than entertainment. Which makes me feel DNF will get a lot of sales from nostalgia.



This is true.

It also doesn't help that most games strive for some sort of half-assed realism that takes itself way too seriously, and has almost nothing to do with reality at all.  The biggest FPS games in recent memory, save Halo, have all been ultra serious, gritty war types with pop and shoot gameplay.  It's all cover based.  

I guess Serious Sam had somewhat recent installments, but I suppose in the long run, they'll keep making games for people who like to play juvenile power fantasies set in the real world.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 10, 2010)

Degauss said:


> This game So overrated. I hope it sucks, like most shooters!


Hahaha

Guess again, freakshow. Duke's coming back to town, and the last thing that's gonna go thru your mind before you die... is my size 13 boot!


CrazyMoronX said:


> Did you even play Duke Nukem 3d?
> 
> Duke Nukem shits out more awesome than all of those characters combined and then freezes the shit with his freeze gun, shrinks the frozen shit, and kicks it with both his feet at the same time--while still standing.


B-but...

[YOUTUBE]5P47lVeGncY[/YOUTUBE]

Caleb needs more love. :'(


----------



## Maxi (Sep 12, 2010)

Just heared the good news. 
Let's just hope it's gonna live up to it's (riduculous) hype.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Guess again, freakshow. Duke's coming back to town, and the last thing that's gonna go thru your mind before you die... is my size 13 boot!
> 
> B-but...


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 13, 2010)

I reckon Blood could have been more/just as popular as Duke Nukem if it wasn't for Monolith.

Besides Blood, Duke, and Doom (the big granddaddy of all First Person Shooters), there were a lot of other awesome games that used the same engine; Shadow Warrior, Redneck Rampage.

Good times.

On an unrelated note: man, back then the voice acting used to be the shit. _Most_ VAs nowadays come off as unnatural to me. Like they're trying too hard.

Michael Shapiro (the guy who voice acts G-Man and Barney Calhoun in the Half-Life series) is one of the best, yet under-rated VAs out there.

/tl;dr


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

Back then games were fun and all about ridiculous things like killing hordes of demons with a pitchfork/chainsaw/boots/squishy voodoo heart. These days it's all about realism and boredom.

FPS lived and died in the 90s.


----------



## Munak (Sep 13, 2010)

The first Painkiller did jolt me up a bit on the genre, though.


----------



## Noah (Sep 14, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> I reckon Blood could have been more/just as popular as Duke Nukem if it wasn't for Monolith.
> 
> Besides Blood, Duke, and Doom (the big granddaddy of all First Person Shooters), there were a lot of other awesome games that used the same engine; *Shadow Warrior*, Redneck Rampage.
> 
> ...



Duke Goes To Japan was a fantastic game.

"You want to wash Wang, or watch Wang wash wang?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2010)

Someone say something about a squishy penis? 

Shadow Warrior was one of my favorites.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

Yahtzee has (kind of) positive thoughts on this news




> I've got to admit that my feelings for Duke Nukem Forever have changed. They've changed almost constantly throughout the last decade - through anticipation, indifference, hatred, mockery, pity, mockery again, pity again, and recently to hatred again just in time for that video I made. For the longest time, my main point against it was that Duke Nukem is a dinosaur - a representative of an age long past, when people liked overly-macho self-assured 90s misogynistic action men in lead roles, decidedly out of place in the modern climate of grim, gritty, morally questionable protagonists.
> 
> But now I feel differently. Things have come full circle. Making my most recent video has made this all very clear to me: silly 90s style action shooters are something we desperately need back. Quickly, please. Because the alternative is more hideous, grimy, ditchwater dull piles of putrid elephant guts like Kane and Lynch 2: Dog Days.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 15, 2010)

Looking forward to this. Love Duke Nukem 3D awesome game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

Anyone that ever thought Duke was "out of style" doesn't deserve to be listened to at all.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 15, 2010)

Shadow Warrior was freakin' hilarious.

So many memorable quotes... 

Lo Wang: "Holy cow! Lo like Duke Nukem!"

Duke: "Your face, your ass, what's the difference?"

Caleb: "Over the lips and through the gums, look out tummy, here I come!" & "Get off my train!"
Stephan Weyte was the perfect Caleb. Creepy as hell.

Redneck Rampage characters (Leonard and Bubba) weren't that much vocal. 

Last but not least, honorable mention of... Doom Space Marine: "..."


----------



## Castiel (Sep 15, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone that ever thought Duke was "out of style" doesn't deserve to be listened to at all.



don't mess with yahtzee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't even know who that is.


----------



## Maxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Dear ladies and gents i present to you Duke in full action (well sort of):
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-97N6jNKb4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]

And lol that dude fucking skips segments all the time, it looks pretty damn good so far, though. The ending cracked me up.

DO WANT!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 4, 2010)

Maxi said:


> Dear ladies and gents i present to you Duke in full action (well sort of):
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-97N6jNKb4&feature=topvideos[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> And lol that dude fucking skips segments all the time, it looks pretty damn good so far, though. The ending cracked me up.
> ...



DN alien boss? The one-eyed overlord? Check.

A final level of a campaign remade? Check.

Duke's chicks? Check.

THE VOICE? Check.

As long as they got The Voice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

His voice seems a little off to me. Maybe I don't remember it that clearly though. 


I know it's the same guy, but still.


----------



## PerveeSage (Oct 10, 2010)

*Duke Nukem forever game play video FUCK YEA*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-97N6jNKb4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Man, its a really bad year to try and get over my video game addiction.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Oct 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Anyone that ever thought Duke was "out of style" doesn't deserve to be listened to at all.



This man speaks the absolute truth.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2010)

If it comes out for the ps3 ill probs get it


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll play it in my e-game's shop and see how it'll be before considering buying it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2010)

Wrong. You'll buy it release day while kicking an alien scumbag into a curb with your mighty foot while shrink-stomping an alien apocalypse out of existence, RPG'ing a boss to death, and pleasuring 15 women--at the same time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 21, 2011)

new trailer ,it look epic


----------



## very bored (Jan 21, 2011)

I won't believe it until I see the game on the shelf


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I won't believe it until I shoot an RPG into a mutant alien eyeball.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks great but I don't wanna get my hopes to high for this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm 45% sure it's going to suck, honestly.

Duke's badassery prevents that number from being any higher. Otherwise it'd be 100%.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 21, 2011)

*still plays Duke Nukem 3D*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2011)

i was skeptical at first, but the trailer promises a kick ass game


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm 45% sure it's going to suck, honestly.
> 
> Duke's badassery prevents that number from being any higher. Otherwise it'd be 100%.



I'm afraid I agree with this mofo.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 23, 2011)

fuck graphics and all those petty stuff.. 

games are supposed to be fun, this will exceed in fun


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait why is duke punching a flag I don't see the poi......awesome.

cant wait to punch giant aliens in the balls.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> *still plays Duke Nukem 3D*


Hopefully the game play is similar and is not a linear FPS.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 23, 2011)

So guys. . . how long has it been since it was first announced? Anyone want to do the math?


----------



## Yakuza (Jan 23, 2011)

Trailer says 12 years in the making......


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 23, 2011)

i dont know but based on what ive seen so far im not really impressed. it looks like a shitty PS2 port. maybe the developers rushed this game for the sake of finally releasing a DUKE game after 987892311 years..


----------



## blackbird (Jan 23, 2011)

Words cannot describe how awesome it'd be, if this game turned out as one of the greatest shooters of all time.

Ah well, as long as I can pay strippers to show me their boobs ad infinitum.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

Yakuza said:


> I'm afraid I agree with this mofo.


 It happens to all of us at one point or another. I even agree with myself, sometimes. 


Azhra said:


> Words cannot describe how awesome it'd be, if this game turned out as one of the greatest shooters of all time.
> 
> Ah well, as long as I can pay strippers to show me their boobs ad infinitum.


 *space bar*



*titties*



 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*
 *space bar*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2011)

I will not fill out a survey. :taichou

I would like to place a pipebomb up an alien's rectum, however.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 24, 2011)

Hm, the trailer looks like crap, but the simple fact that this game was stuck in development-hell for 12 years does make me interested in it.

The next trailer should contain even more blood, gore, naked woman and one liners from Duke.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'm still 12

Because I lol'd so hard at that trailer, I need to buy the game now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> i dont know but based on what ive seen so far im not really impressed. it looks like a shitty PS2 port. maybe the developers rushed this game for the sake of finally releasing a DUKE game after 987892311 years..



Oh please, if you think this looks like a PS2 port you definitely need glasses.


people these days are too spoiled with their graphics, with dem HD and AA and shaders and shit.

I still remember the first time I played a NES game, I was amazed

then I played goldeneye for the first time and shat bricks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2011)

Graphics don't bother me in the slightest. I would still play Duke Nukem3D myself if I didn't suck at it now. 

It's like after I turned 25 I sucked at all shooters. I used to be very, very good at them, too. Especially Duke Nukem. I was a god at that game.


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

@vegitto-kun

sorry what i meant was based on the footage, the game looks like its running from an aged unreal engine 1. comparing it to games that will be released this year, this one pales in comparison with the rest. and this was in development for more than a decade. in that long ass period of time, one can already program his own graphics engine. but if turns out really fun to play than mainstream shooters (CoD, Gaylo, MoH) then all is well


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2011)

aionaraP said:


> @vegitto-kun
> 
> sorry what i meant was based on the footage, the game looks like its running from an aged unreal engine 1. comparing it to games that will be released this year, this one pales in comparison with the rest. and this was in development for more than a decade. in that long ass period of time, one can already program his own graphics engine. but if turns out really fun to play than mainstream shooters (CoD, Gaylo, MoH) then all is well



what did you watch? a 240p shitty ass vid. no way in hell does that look like UE1


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 26, 2011)

of course its..........480p


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 26, 2011)

It only took "forever" in development. I still cant wait to try this game out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2011)

It will be so good that you'll play it forever, too.


----------



## Sindri (Jan 26, 2011)

From what i've seen it's not trying to bring anything new it's just an over the top macho shooter with little to no story which tbh the FPS genre is in need of right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

My Nami said:


> This game is so cliche, outdated and lame, I can't believe Duke still says 90s slang.
> 
> This game won't bring anything new.



how old are you. anybody who played duke 3D wouldn't say something like this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Hail to the King, Baby.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 27, 2011)

Dem Alien scum be screwed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2011)

Those alien bastards are gonna pay for shootin' up my ride.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Those alien bastards are gonna pay for shootin' up my ride.



Fuck yeah. shit will be epic


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 27, 2011)

Duke Nukem 3D,classic game.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2011)

Rated M for Manly.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2011)

game looks like shit graphic wise


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2011)

^It's a game that was suppose to release 10 years ago, you can only polish a turd so much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 28, 2011)

Nova said:


> game looks like shit graphic wise



this just confirms how spoiled we are.

a game might be the most amazing thing in the world

people will still go " piece of shit cuz graphixs lolololol"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 28, 2011)

I hope the graphics suck so bad that it punches you in the face.

Yeah, that's how awesome Duke is. He doesn't even need to make any sense. He just kicks your ass with pure epic.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

All Hail to the KING baby! 



> The revival of Duke Nukem Forever by developer Gearbox Software made headlines last year. After years of development, many wrote the game off as dead in the water in 2009 when its creators 3D Realms ceased working on the project and laid off its staff.
> But there it was at PAX Prime 2010, where I got to play it along with thousands of show attendees moments after it was officially revealed to be back in development. That was just a small sample, though, to show that it was indeed a real project again. At a recent event in Las Vegas, I had the opportunity to play much more.
> 
> Gearbox co-founder Randy Pitchford told the group assembled to play Duke Nukem Forever that we'd get an honest look at the game; we'd be the first people outside of those who'd worked on it to really sit down and play it uninterrupted. It was eye-opening.
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Image_ 















another preview


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2011)

2 hours until the gametrailers exclusive something something


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2011)

Hail to the king baby!


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a game I'm really interested in, admittedly, but this is relevant to yours guys' interest I think:


*Spoiler*: _Duke Nuke - Balls of Steel Edition_ 






• Collectible bust of the greatest alien ass-kicker of all-time
• Numbered, limited-edition certificate of authenticity
• 100-page hardcover book: The History, Legacy & Legend: Duke Nukem Forever Art from the Vault
• Duke Nukem Forever postcard series
• Duke Nukem Forever radioactive emblem sticker
• Duke Nukem Forever collectable comic book
• Duke Nukem Forever foldable paper craft
• Duke Nukem Forever poker chips
• Duke Nukem Forever mini-card deck
• Duke Nukem Forever radioactive emblem dice


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

They should totally include that radioactive dildo.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

uck and its a gamestop exclusive which fucks me over since we don't have gamestop here -_-


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> They should totally include that radioactive dildo.



Is... this some kind of joke?




Vegitto-kun said:


> uck and its a gamestop exclusive which fucks me over since we don't have gamestop here -_-



Actually I read that it will be available through Amazon as well, for North America.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 11, 2011)

mmm doesn't amazon ship worldwide or something?


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mmm doesn't amazon ship worldwide or something?



As far as I knew, which is why that classification confused the Hell outta me. But oh well.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Is... this some kind of joke?


Yes, though it would be really funny if they did include that. its duke nukem game after all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 11, 2011)

I want a fully-functional Devastator Weapon.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

Duke Nukem needs some action figures.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Duke Nukem needs some action figures.


Action figure is for kiddies. It needs it own statue .


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Action figure is for kiddies. It needs it own statue .



.


----------



## left4lol (Feb 11, 2011)

Garrus said:


> .


What  ? couldn't tell a joke when you see one


----------



## Krory (Feb 11, 2011)

I can tell jokes when they're funny.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 11, 2011)

left4lol said:


> Action figure is for kiddies. It needs it own statue .



You know you want an action figure where duke nukem lodges his gun up an aliens skull.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 11, 2011)

It has to be them most manliest game I've ever seen .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Feb 12, 2011)

i lol'd


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Little girls with weak bladders should not push this button.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2011)

I like how that one Gearbox guy was so proud about Duke Nukem being the first game ever to have an interactive gloryhole


----------



## Zaru (Feb 12, 2011)

The collector's edition (balls of steel edition) looks mighty delicious.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 12, 2011)

18 hours of gameplay? 

This i gotta see.


----------



## James (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to throw turds at people.


----------



## Axl Low (Feb 13, 2011)

duke nukem forever
mw3
me3
da2
all collector's editions 

i will be broke :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 13, 2011)

i like


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 13, 2011)

I hope the game has THE duke nukem theme.

I will be pissed off if they don't.

still one of my all time favorite game themes

[YOUTUBE]oUCbflBkIgo[/YOUTUBE]


also dat time to kill intro

[YOUTUBE]2-B7ToRfLjE[/YOUTUBE]

duke = king.


----------



## Krory (Feb 15, 2011)

Disappointing pre-order bonuses, AHOY!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, Wal-Mart failure of epic proportions. 

It doesn't even have the radioactive symbol.


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wow, Wal-Mart failure of epic proportions.
> 
> It doesn't even have the radioactive symbol.



Yeah, what the hell?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

I would probably throw that thing in the trash. I wouldn't even gift it to someone. I don't hate anyone enough to give them that thing.


----------



## Solid Snake (Feb 16, 2011)

The most disappointing thing about this is that I won't be able to use "...when Duke Nukem Forever comes out" jokes anymore.


----------



## Kayteechan (Feb 16, 2011)

Duke is coming! And he'll kick ass and chew bubblegum while rocking your socks off!!!


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

The most disappointing thing is that Alan Wake suffered in reviews based solely upon how long it took to come out...

...however Duke Nukem Forever won't, even though it took twice as long.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> ...however Duke Nukem Forever won't, even though it took twice as long.



What? This game is so hyped and has been waited for so long, it cannot live up to the expectations. 

But at the same time, unlike Alan Wake, it has a nostalgia factor. 
I kinda bet newfag gamecritics will give it a lower score.


----------



## Krory (Feb 16, 2011)

Zaru said:


> What? This game is so hyped and has been waited for so long, it cannot live up to the expectations.





> But at the same time, unlike Alan Wake, it has a nostalgia factor.



There. Answered your own question (even though it wasn't a question). It will succeed just by being Duke Nukem. And every game reviewer goes head over heels for any FPS with a gimmick - even if it's throwing feces.

And the fact that it even CAME OUT will make reviewers give it 11/10. The thing is, even if it DOESN'T live up to expectations... no one will admit it. Because it's Duke Nukem, baby.

Which is ridiculous and inane, but alas.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 16, 2011)

duke nukem will not dissapoint.

never 

always bet on duke I say.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2011)

The only way the game could disappoint is if it tried to do something drastically different from the old-school Duke games. If it sticks to its guns (pun intended, since the variety of guns is one of the drawing points of the game for me) then it'll do just fine.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 16, 2011)

Garrus said:


> The most disappointing thing is that Alan Wake *suffered in reviews based solely upon how long it took to come out...*
> 
> ...however Duke Nukem Forever won't, even though it took twice as long.



Wow, that is beyond fucking stupid. Game reviewers never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Alien (Mar 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nVwNrH4gqQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

oh duke you are the best.

and lol wut master chief armor.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

Isn't this out yet?


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lol, I liked the Halo part.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

duke doesn't need power armor. his ego is his armor.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

Duke can play naked and he'll conquer all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

I hope they retain the double-boot bug. Might foot engaged.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 3, 2011)

1.21 Gigawatts said:


> Duke can play naked and he'll conquer all.



That would be overpowered.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope they retain the double-boot bug. Might foot engaged.



explain pl0x


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 5, 2011)

Will most likely get this for the PC when it comes out (dont expect the specs to be out of my rig's range, even for max)

There's also the PS3 route, if by chance i cant get optimal play on my pc 


Cant wait to bust some pigcop ass, you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Talon. said:


> explain pl0x


 Well in the original you could switch your main weapon to your kick. But you could also still use the shortcut key for kicking (~/` button). What happened was Duke kicked with both of his feet at the same time when you attacked and pressed that button.

Even while walking.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 7, 2011)

ofcourse, he still had his "third leg"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

You got that right.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2011)

If he used his third leg, everyone except the chicks would be instantly dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

Given that everything does instantly die in his vicinity, and that all the girls you come across compulsively show you their tits... I'd say it's likely he uses it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2011)

If there's no chicks, then it's not a Duke game.

Rated M for Manly.

Rated D for Duke.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 7, 2011)

It's gonna be so epic, Chuck Norris will be crying tears of joy .


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 7, 2011)

Duke Nukem > Chuck Norris


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Duke Nukem is Chuck Norris's illegitimate father.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Chuck Norris facts were originally all Duke Nukem facts.

They only became Chuck Norris facts because of Duke's decade-long absence via Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

Look at 'im go:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Duke could actually win faster with his kicks. He only uses guns because it's a handicap to give the aliens more of a chance.

. . . That and he likes guns.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2011)

The God Mode cheat just removes his guns and clothes.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Correction: Duke mode cheat.


----------



## firefist (Mar 10, 2011)

so started playing duke nukem 3d for the first time and I must say I like it.
graphics and such dont bother much, the highres pack for it is looking pretty good
really digging the game so far.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 10, 2011)

Didn't know Duke had Liu Kang's bicycle kick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 10, 2011)

Who do you think taught him it?


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who do you think taught him it?



Pretty sure that billy quan was the first to use the double-foot gliding kick technique 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQRuNwOMzW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 11, 2011)

Who do you think taught him?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Mar 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za0ho-vvkXU[/YOUTUBE]

God damn it!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2011)

Slippery slope.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Squall Leonhart said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za0ho-vvkXU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> God damn it!



Who didn't see that coming.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

At least there are trailers and gameplay that the public themselves played.

That's a fucking step up from previous.

As long as it doesn't disappoint. Because it's fucking Duke Nukem.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Delayed, eh? I'm fine with that, actually. I got my PSP games to catch up on.


And a shit-ton of them.


----------



## dream (Mar 24, 2011)

Shitty publicity shunt is shitty.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

I remember when they showed screenshots and a trailer before.

In 1998.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2011)

It's still gonna shit on Dragon Age 2.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I remember when the game was cancelled. And then it was uncancelled. Then it was cancelled again.


----------



## Krory (Mar 24, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> It's still gonna shit on Dragon Age 2.



If it comes out. 




CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember when the game was cancelled. And then it was uncancelled. Then it was cancelled again.



Wrong! It was delayed. Pushed back. Delayed. Cancelled. Uncancelled. Delayed. Delayed. Destroyed. Restored! And now delayed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

I stand corrected.


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2011)

Firefist said:


> so started playing duke nukem 3d for the first time and I must say I like it.
> graphics and such dont bother much, the highres pack for it is looking pretty good
> really digging the game so far.



If graphics dont bother you, why do you have the highres pack??!
Real men play the original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

If you use the high res pack it's like you're playing a new version.


----------



## Alien (Mar 24, 2011)

lol that vid

I can live with it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

You can buy a 3DS or something equally lame to stave your game boner.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 24, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I hope the game has THE duke nukem theme.
> 
> I will be pissed off if they don't.
> 
> ...



Whats this shite? 

This is the Duke Nukem theme. 

[YOUTUBE]He2vQsTJ8Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 24, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Whats this shite?
> 
> This is the Duke Nukem theme.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]He2vQsTJ8Pk[/YOUTUBE]



I'm pretty sure I heard something similar on a Duke nukem forever trailer, so it's kinda like an updated remix. It was a old trailer though.


----------



## Vai (Mar 24, 2011)

that was the funniest announcement about a game being delayed... since ever .


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2011)

Garrus said:


> Wrong! It was delayed. Pushed back. Delayed. Cancelled. Uncancelled. Delayed. Delayed. Destroyed. Restored! And now delayed.



Sounds like it was a game created by Vogons


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 24, 2011)

Duke Nukem Forever Delayed.

//HbS


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 24, 2011)

At least it's playable.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 26, 2011)

Shit......

Now I'll have to decide between this, The Splinter Cell trilogy package, or inFamous 2. That's just freaking great.....


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 26, 2011)

I wonder what DLC will the game have.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 26, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Whats this shite?
> 
> This is the Duke Nukem theme.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]He2vQsTJ8Pk[/YOUTUBE]


i prefer the Nintendo 64 version
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwYlEgOKrTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Mar 27, 2011)

Duke Nukem forever delayed...

Seriously, what the hell. At least it's a month...but from the comments I read, didn't it started like this 14 years ago?


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 27, 2011)

So does anybody know if the specs have been released for PC yet?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZNOQ41Ru1k[/YOUTUBE]

WHAT KIND OF SICK FUCKER WOULD DO THIS?!?!


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 2, 2011)

Gearbox.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 2, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZNOQ41Ru1k[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHAT KIND OF SICK FUCKER WOULD DO THIS?!?!



I loved how he reacted while drinking the shitwater.

"no no what the hell am I doing".

comboooo double combooo triple combooo


oh duke. your awesome.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 2, 2011)

He drank from the poo fountain.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 2, 2011)

what would Duke do.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_gK-74L6Og&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 2, 2011)

Rated D for Duke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

If it were rated D for Duke then nobody would be manly enough to buy it! 


Except maybe us two mighty men.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 4, 2011)

Damn right.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 4, 2011)

The fact that a game that is so infamous for being delayed countless times during development will finally be released to the public is major news to me; I can recall playing the original two _Duke Nukem_ games for DOS and being amazed at how awesome they were, so I hope that this game will be just as awesome and exciting as its progenitors were. However, I doubt that I shall actually purchase or play it, as I cannot spare either the time or money to play it, and I simply am not as interested in video games currently as I was years ago.

Now that this game shall actually be released, what chance is there of _Starcraft: Ghost_ being released? I certainly hope that that game will have its opportunity to actually see the light of day, as it has not been in development or "indefinitely postponed " for nearly as long as has _Duke Nukem Forever._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty sure Starcraft: Ghost is deleted from Blizzard's hard drives. We'll never see that. Maybe a SC2 map or something.


Gameplay? It's Duke Nukem.


----------



## Itachinator (Apr 5, 2011)

Duke nukem forever!

I shall stop playing postal just for this...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll quit work to play it.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure Starcraft: Ghost is deleted from Blizzard's hard drives. We'll never see that. Maybe a SC2 map or something.



Why do you say that? If _Duke Nukem Forever,_ the king of "vaporware" games, is actually going to be released, why not another well-known vaporware game? And what about _Chinese Democracy_ by Guns N' Roses, which was in development for fifteen years, or when the Boston Red Sox won the World Series for the first time in _eighty-six years_ in 2004? Surely, such events, deemed to be impossible before they occurred, are indicators that _Starcraft: Ghost_ may eventually be created and released to the public?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty sure that counts as Post Hoc Ergo Propter Hoc.

Plus I'm not sure why anyone would give two shits about Ghost when Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine is going to be its superior in every way.


----------



## Synthetickiller (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure Starcraft: Ghost is deleted from Blizzard's hard drives. We'll never see that. Maybe a SC2 map or something.
> 
> 
> Gameplay? It's Duke Nukem.



Never played duke nukem. I was more into side scrollers when I was young.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why do you say that? If _Duke Nukem Forever,_ the king of "vaporware" games, is actually going to be released, why not another well-known vaporware game? And what about _Chinese Democracy_ by Guns N' Roses, which was in development for fifteen years, or when the Boston Red Sox won the World Series for the first time in _eighty-six years_ in 2004? Surely, such events, deemed to be impossible before they occurred, are indicators that _Starcraft: Ghost_ may eventually be created and released to the public?


 Blizzard scraped it and made SC2 instead. Supposedly.

It is possible they use some of the basics to make a new game, but not SC Ghost. I just don't see it happening.


Also, you should play Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2011)

Synthetickiller said:


> Never played duke nukem. I was more into side scrollers when I was young.



The original two _Duke Nukem_ games were side-scrollers, for MS-DOS. Have you played them? If you have not, then I strongly suggest that you do, because although they are old, they are still incredibly epic games, in my mind.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Also, you should play Duke Nukem 3D.



Perhaps I shall, in the future, after I am finished with my classes at my current school, as I have a list of old DOS games (nearly all made by Apogee Software or Epic Megagames), and while _Duke Nukem 3d_ is not on that list, the first games are, as are the original _Doom_ and _Wolfenstein 3D,_ so I imagine that _Duke Nukem 3D_ would also be a good addition to that list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

I assume you've played the other classics?

Hexen
Heretic
Quake

If not you should totally play those.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I assume you've played the other classics?
> 
> Hexen
> Heretic
> ...



I have played _Heretic,_ but not _Hexen_ or _Quake,_ so if I play _Doom, Wolfenstein,_ and _Duke Nukem 3D,_ I may as well plays those other games, as well.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 6, 2011)

Quake is a classic. Go play it if you can.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2011)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have played _Heretic,_ but not _Hexen_ or _Quake,_ so if I play _Doom, Wolfenstein,_ and _Duke Nukem 3D,_ I may as well plays those other games, as well.


 


Comic Book Guy said:


> Quake is a classic. Go play it if you can.


 Listen to this man, he knows what he's talking about. 


As for Hexen, that game is badass. It's almost a mix between FPS and RPG. Hexen II is even moreso a mix. It takes Heretic's weapons and upgrade system to another level. Adds in a lot of badass items (a giant minotaur summon, for instance), and has a decent storyline to boot.

Great multiplayer game if you can find anyone to play with on top of all that.

Hexen.


----------



## Krory (Apr 7, 2011)

I probably should've known before hand that it was a multiplayer game. Somehow missed that fact. If I wanted old-school good FPS multiplayer, I'd just go back to the Quakes or even Unreal Tournament. Then I heard about "Capture the Babe" mode.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 7, 2011)

Hexen is that FPS with magic right? Vague memories for me, but it was hailed as one of the greats back then


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> Hexen is that FPS with magic right? Vague memories for me, but it was hailed as one of the greats back then


 Hexen had a lot of badass stuff in it. You could fly in it. You could turn opponents/monsters into pigs. It had multiple classes. It had upgrades. It had everything! 

Hexen II wasn't quite as good but it was also pretty awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

Those were the days.

. . . Fuck, I'm gonna play me some old games now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

Play Hexen. 

I think I'll go play some Hexen, too. We should multiplayer this shit.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 8, 2011)

You know what's sad?

Finding that old computer game you want to play and, after you try it, you find out that your computer can't run it because it's too high-tech and/or worst, if you play it you royally screw up said computer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2011)

That happened to me with Doom and Quake. Luckily the high-res packs that fans have made fixed the issue and made them playable again. It is tedious though, and sometimes harder to find.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 8, 2011)

fuck yeah

:ho

[YOUTUBE]9qTU6CnDneY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 9, 2011)

Screwattack.com said:
			
		

> The details for this rating, as released by the ESRB, are as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And also Rated M for Manly.


----------



## AK47SUKI 187 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lol, D for Duke.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 9, 2011)

> Sexual Violence - Depictions of rape or other violent sexual acts


Damn those aliens


----------



## G (Apr 10, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck yeah
> 
> :ho
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9qTU6CnDneY[/YOUTUBE]


 
...fuck yeah


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2011)

Watch it before it gets flagged on YouTube. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-awAXTO8rg&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Best trailer ever.


----------



## dream (Apr 21, 2011)

It was nothing special.  Some people might be excited by the nudity though.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah it was alright, but it's Duke so everything has to be hype.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 22, 2011)

Im still waiting on the pc specs to be released 

My rig should be able to handle it, but i want to make sure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

A demo would be nice.


----------



## Alien (Apr 22, 2011)

Demo should be out pretty soon i guess. I'm supposed to get it earlier since i bought the GotY of Borderlands.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

You might get it a day in advance or something. 

I also can see there not being a demo for a long time. Game companies these days don't give two assholes about demos.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 22, 2011)

Demo probably be out like next month, I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

I bet it won't be.


----------



## Alien (Apr 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You might get it a day in advance or something.


 
that's highly likely yeah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2011)

Game companies are just evil these days, aren't they?


----------



## firefist (May 5, 2011)

> Minimum Specifications
> 
> OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 Ghz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.0 Ghz
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 5, 2011)

I need a new video card.


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2011)

The game's available for pre-order on steam.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Randy Pitchford said:
			
		

> We're really in a time where most of our heroes have become pussies. Most of them are emo and everyone is trying to make characters with feelings.
> 
> Y'know, that's what we did with Brothers in Arms. We really wanted to treat the subject matter with so much deference, we wanted it to be so real that we took a tone that was about sacrifice. It was real. These characters had emotions, these characters had problems.
> 
> ...



You heard it here first. Characters with personality are pussies.

Gearbox Software: Contributing to the deconstruction of video games as an art form one game at a time. Thanks.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 12, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You heard it here first. Characters with personality are pussies.
> 
> Gearbox Software: Contributing to the deconstruction of video games as an art form one game at a time. Thanks.


It's just that once in a while,people want a badass as a protagonist. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

People can be badass while still having "problems" or showing emotions.

Marcus Fenix and Grayson Hunt are two prime examples.

There's also a difference between wanting a mindless badass protagonist, and going so far as to call all those who aren't "pussies" and "emo." You can want that character, but it's no reason to go calling out everyone else because of it and insulting the characters that writers put a lot of effort into creating and developing throughout the story of the game.


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2011)

Lmao, really? You're citing GoW as an example?


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

What, am I about to be schooled by someone who finds philosophical information from trivial drivel like Boondocks?


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Gecka (May 12, 2011)

What's wrong with mindless violence?


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Mindless violence is not the issue.


----------



## Alien (May 12, 2011)

Well this is retarded

If you guys want to bitch at each other use vm's or something


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Sorry for trying to post something rational for once, Al.  I should've known better, especially in this thread.


----------



## Gowi (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I think I'm of the feeling Duke is a 90s idea that is best for nostalgia; but who knows maybe the game will be balls stupid fun. /shrug


----------



## Velocity (May 12, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Sorry for trying to post something rational for once, Al.  I should've known better, especially in this thread.



Yeah, really... Since when did freakin' Duke Nukem and "rational" go in the same sentence?


----------



## Krory (May 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> Yeah, really... Since when did freakin' Duke Nukem and "rational" go in the same sentence?



When accompanying the word "not."


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 12, 2011)

This thread reminds me,I need to drop by Gamestop for another receipt. My access code has faded away.


----------



## firefist (May 13, 2011)

wow, just thought there were some more news but no, just general nerd rage.


----------



## Muk (May 13, 2011)

i thought there was some new trailer, but alas just some bitching

chew some bubblegum


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

I had a nightmare last night: I was installing Duke Nukem 3D and I couldn't play it because it was going terribly slow.  Then my computer crashed!


----------



## Krory (May 16, 2011)

First Access Club members get a demo on June 3rd.

Rest of you/us get another pretentious Pitchford video.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

I have a voucher code for demo when the time comes if anyone wants it for PS3.


----------



## Butcher (May 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> I have a voucher code for demo when the time comes if anyone wants it for PS3.


Need it please. 

Gamestop highlighted over mine .


----------



## Violent-nin (May 16, 2011)

Looking forward to that demo. pek


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Butcher said:


> Need it please.
> 
> Gamestop highlighted over mine .



I'm not sure if its a specific region code for it though  Will find out when I get home.
Why did they highlight over yours though?


----------



## firefist (May 17, 2011)

no first access code here.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 17, 2011)

Oh, I want a demo!


----------



## Butcher (May 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm not sure if its a specific region code for it though  Will find out when I get home.
> Why did they highlight over yours though?


They Always highlight over stuff.

Why?I have no idea.


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

^Maybe they wrote the code down for themselves.


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

People can't read through a highlighter?


----------



## Butcher (May 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> People can't read through a highlighter?


Add to the point that their printer was almost out of ink.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 19, 2011)

So you're saying they used a permanent marker?


----------



## Butcher (May 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you're saying they used a permanent marker?


Their receipt was missing a few parts of letters, but I could make out what I pre-ordered, which was all I cared about until I looked at the bottom where the code was.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

You could do the intelligent thing and go to ask them to reprint it, since stuff like that is actually saved. I got a reprinting of my Gears of War 3 beta code after I lost the receipt for my pre-order.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> You could do the intelligent thing and go to ask them to reprint it, since stuff like that is actually saved. I got a reprinting of my Gears of War 3 beta code after I lost the receipt for my pre-order.


We didn't because it's almost a 2 hour drive .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 24, 2011)

hai guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2011)

Duke Nukem stopped the apocalypse on Saturday.


100% confirmed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2011)

To him, it was _just _Saturday.


----------



## Krory (May 24, 2011)

It's gone gold. I'll be damned.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (May 25, 2011)

wouldn't be suprised if they waited for saturday with the gold message.


----------



## firefist (May 25, 2011)

just preordered dnf.


unfortunaly the gamestop here doesnt give you first access codes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Firefist said:


> just preordered dnf.
> 
> 
> unfortunaly the gamestop here doesnt give you first access codes.



That's what molotov cocktails were invented for.


----------



## firefist (May 25, 2011)

didnt actually plan on preordering but the whole wall in that store was full of duke nukem cases so yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

You can't say no to the Duke. That's called suicide.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 25, 2011)

It's a fate worse than death.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

Since the game is actually coming out does that mean Duke Nukem will be the new Chuck Norris for like a year?


----------



## Wolfarus (May 25, 2011)

Any pc specs out yet?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Since the game is actually coming out does that mean Duke Nukem will be the new Chuck Norris for like a year?



More like Chuck Norris was the new Duke Nukem for a little while. Now the real deal is coming back.


----------



## Krory (May 25, 2011)

>Little whlie

You mean fifteen years?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 25, 2011)

That's chump change when you're Duke Nukem. His games are in development for longer than that.


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

> Retailer GameStop said it will honor older pre-orders for Duke Nukem Forever, even ones that were placed over a decade ago.
> 
> "With a long-anticipated release like Duke Nukem Forever, we encourage customers who pre-ordered more than a year ago to verify their reservation with their local store prior to launch," the company said in a statement. "Provided the customer has a receipt, we will honor even those pre-orders taken long ago."
> 
> GameStop said it expects that all pre-order customers will receive Duke's Big Package, the game's special edition, at time of purchase, regardless of when the reservation was made. Developer Gearbox Software recently announced the game was finally completed.



Wonder how many people held on to those.


----------



## G (May 31, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> Wonder how many people held on to those.



This person:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Damn, that's one old receipt.



I have older.  (not for this game)


----------



## Alien (May 31, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> This person:



Holy shit


----------



## Krory (May 31, 2011)

Either this guy was at the same store, the same time... or this is what that receipt USED to look like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

It is possible they were there at the same time. But I think, more likely, it's the same receipt 10 years ago.


----------



## firefist (Jun 1, 2011)

Wolfarus said:


> Any pc specs out yet?





> Minimum Specifications
> 
> OS: Windows XP/Vista/7
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo @ 2.0 Ghz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 @ 2.0 Ghz
> ...



-----------


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

Always bet on the Duke.


----------



## firefist (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

BORN TO BE WILD.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2011)

All these years...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Hexen II actually wasn't that bad.


----------



## Munken (Jun 2, 2011)

has this been posted yet? :3


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 2, 2011)

Imagine how the Duke PC mods will be. . .


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 2, 2011)

so bets on this game being either best game of the year or worst game of the year.  Somehow i doubt after so many years of waiting it will be in the middle.


----------



## Alien (Jun 2, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Imagine how the Duke PC mods will be. . .



.........

i just came


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Duke Nukem vs Predator.


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)

4 More minutes.


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay, based on the demo, the game is not worth 45 bucks. 

The game felt very bland... it was a short demo, and I just felt bored already with it. It's hard to live up to 12 years of hype, so I do not see it as a surprise. The game appears "casualized" as well with the regenerative health. Hell, I went through it on the hardest difficulty and didn't die once. The opening boss fight was a cake walk. However, I did like the scenery.


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Helix said:


> Okay, based on the demo, the game is not worth 45 bucks.
> 
> The game felt very bland... it was a short demo, and I just felt bored already with it. It's hard to live up to 12 years of hype, so I do not see it as a surprise. The game appears "casualized" as well with the regenerative health. Hell, I went through it on the hardest difficulty and didn't die once. The opening boss fight was a cake walk. However, I did like the scenery.



..You can't say that.
I refuse to believe that.


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> ..You can't say that.
> I refuse to believe that.



Nope... it just plays like a straight up shooter geared toward consoles. Does not play like a Duke Nukem game at all.


----------



## firefist (Jun 3, 2011)

want to play demo, too.



demo is out on tpb but it  needs to be cracked lol.


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Helix said:


> Nope... it just plays like a straight up shooter geared toward consoles. Does not play like a Duke Nukem game at all.



It's still Duke Nukem


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 3, 2011)

I pre ordered in Steam and still no demo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, now I got something to do tonight.


----------



## Alien (Jun 3, 2011)

The demo killed my enthusiasm for the game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

How? Is it shitty? 


It can't be shitty, it has the Duke in it!


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Wrex said:


> The demo killed my enthusiasm for the game...



Take a look at your avatar.


----------



## Alien (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How? Is it shitty?
> 
> It can't be shitty, it has the Duke in it!



It was pretty abysmal imo. Felt like i was playing a 5$ budget shooter. Regenerating health, only two weapons, crappy physics etc...

the game just feels unfinished/unpolished whatever

I hope the demo is from early build or otherwise i'm seriously going to regret buying the game.



「 Boshi 」 said:


> Take a look at your avatar.



i have been doing that for quite a while now since it's more fun than playing the demo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe it's the demo from 2001.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 3, 2011)

The demo seems to be killing a lot of people's hopes and dreams for the game.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Jun 3, 2011)

I tried my luck with the board..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Angry black man doesn't seem impressed.


----------



## firefist (Jun 3, 2011)

Wrex said:


> It was pretty abysmal imo. Felt like i was playing a 5$ budget shooter. Regenerating health, only two weapons, crappy physics etc...
> 
> the game just feels unfinished/unpolished whatever
> 
> ...



isnt the demo the same as from pax?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

I watched a video of the demo, it looked all right. I'll give it a try tonight. That two weapon thing is kinda...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2011)

Played the demo. Recorded it. Regenerating health.... meh. Two weapons? What the fuck? Also, lock-on is for pussies. I felt like playing fucking Halo or something like that.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm going to get the PC version. The way shooters are supposed to be played.


----------



## Helix (Jun 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to get the PC version. The way shooters are supposed to be played.



It's a straight up console port... and it plays like one. I am not even gonna get this game until a holiday sale on Steam where it's only 5 bucks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not getting it either. I am really disappointed. It's just an avarage shooter, I have a whole shelf of these.

I just realised, holy fuck I have alot of games.

//HbS


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 3, 2011)

They need to stop making every fucking FPS feel the exact same.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 3, 2011)

Am I the only who thought it was pretty damn good?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2011)

Appereantly. Game that banks on nostalgia has way too many "modern FPS" characteristics. I'm not saying it's bad. I'm saying it's not really Duke anymore.

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Played the demo. Recorded it. Regenerating health.... meh. Two weapons? What the fuck? Also, lock-on is for pussies. I felt like playing fucking Halo or something like that.
> 
> //HbS



Halo doesn't have lock on...

Two weapons sucks for this more arcady type of shooter. That sucks. Still will try it though. I always disliked this series, was just too silly/dumb but I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2011)

Halo 1 or 2 had a lock on, I don't remember which. Didn't play it in ages.

Duke dies way too fast, enemies are too few and too tough, not enough dakka...

//HbS


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2011)

for a vid i saw duke can't tank shit in this game

wtf

if i remember correctly the old games used to allow you to take at least a few dozen hits before you'd die, even on nightmare mode


----------



## Velocity (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, I played it. And for a generic first person shooter, it's awfully funny. I actually like how the health bar is atrociously tiny, since the stupid stuff you can do to make the Duke's ego bigger is _so_ worth it and it balances out the whole regenerating health thing that often makes games far too easy.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 3, 2011)

Regening health is stupid, at least med packs make more sense than hiding behind a corner and letting your wounds heal with the power of your will.

Young uns have it easy. I loved frantically searching for health - made the game more fun. From what it sounds like, its just another shooter. It may have more personality but at its core its just bleh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2011)

Vergil said:


> Regening health is stupid, at least med packs make more sense than hiding behind a corner and letting your wounds heal with the power of your will.
> 
> Young uns have it easy. I loved frantically searching for health - made the game more fun. From what it sounds like, its just another shooter. It may have more personality but at its core its just bleh.



I disagree.


Duke is just *that *badass. His wounds heal themselves via the power of his own ego.


Although it does seem like it would break the game's difficulty.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 3, 2011)

Vergil said:


> Regening health is stupid, at least med packs make more sense than hiding behind a corner and letting your wounds heal with the power of your will.
> 
> Young uns have it easy. I loved frantically searching for health - made the game more fun. From what it sounds like, its just another shooter. It may have more personality but at its core its just bleh.


I remember playing first CoD, and playing through half the dam level with literally <10% hp  looking for a medpack like a maniac

//HbS


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 3, 2011)

Helix said:


> It's a straight up console port... and it plays like one. I am not even gonna get this game until a holiday sale on Steam where it's only 5 bucks.



Consol port to PC is going to be the end of pc gaming >>.  Could you imagine some of the old classics being made for consols then ported to PC, it is just dumb.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2011)

If there's mods, then it'll be worth the replay value over and over again.

Knowing the gaming community -- and the Duke fanbase among them -- there'll be mods Rated D for Duke and other mods Rated D for *DUKE*.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 4, 2011)

Health regeneration is my biggest complaint thus far, but I guess I can live with it. Either way I plan to get the game when it comes out.


----------



## firefist (Jun 4, 2011)

played the demo.


not a fan of that 2 weapons limit. kinda ironic that they put 4-5 weapons in that stage, yet you can only carry 2.
the boss fight was ok, nothing special.
the mine part was...not so much fun.


----------



## Higawa (Jun 4, 2011)

Demo is on the US store?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2011)

Demo was released for GOTY Borderlands owners. But it got yarr'd quickly, you probably can find it on KickAssTorrents or Warez-bb.

//HbS


----------



## G (Jun 4, 2011)

I dont care if it sucks, its the fucking Duke Nukem


----------



## firefist (Jun 4, 2011)

anyone else disappointed with the ego system?

still dont get it how hiding from enemies gives you an ego boost.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2011)

I got the PC demo and was unimpressed.

This saddens me greatly.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

Played the demo, Duke, why have you disappointed me?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2011)

Firefist said:


> anyone else disappointed with the ego system?
> 
> still dont get it how hiding from enemies gives you an ego boost.


I'm quoting you in my demo playthrough once I upload it.

edit: So I discovered that Duke's girls don't wear any underwear  but devs didn't model anything down there.

To interested people, I've recorded the demo here.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

The demo was terrible.

Without a doubt the worst change is the two weapon limit.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, it was pretty bad.

Awful one-liners and a forced fetch mission.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

It will still suck, saving my money for DX:HR.


----------



## firefist (Jun 5, 2011)

ah btw. type dnweapons for gettin all weapons ingame.

dunno whats worse. the fact that you can only carry 2 weapons or the other fact that a big part of the weapons suck anyway.


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

Disappoint of the year.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

Didn't that one DN fanboy at gearbox say that people who hate the game aren't REAL GAMERS YO.


arrogant prick.


----------



## firefist (Jun 5, 2011)

the gearbox forums are full of fanboys, its ridiculous.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 5, 2011)

I see modern day shooters had a negitive impact on duke nukem

oh well time to fire up the old duke nukem games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

played the demo (thank you piracy).

I actually enjoyed it. other than the stupid 2 weapons limit and you dieing after barely taking hits it was pretty fun.


there should of been MOAR one-liners.

ah shrink-ray I missed you.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2011)

Melee attack is pussified (no boot, wtf)
Not enough enemies
Boss was boring
Getting the gas was boring
Two weapon limit
Could use more cheesy one-liners

Confirmed shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Melee attack is pussified (no boot, wtf)
> Not enough enemies
> Boss was boring
> Getting the gas was boring
> ...




there is a boot.

they showed it in trailers. why the hell would they kick it out. 

not enough enemies. true man.

boss was boring because duke was too powerfull for it. it was to show how badass he is kicking that guy's ass without breaking a sweat.

getting the gas. meh yeah but I prefered it over the driving.

two weapons limit. I kno rite. why the hell did they do that.

and totally needs more one liners.


----------



## Alien (Jun 5, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> It will still suck, saving my money for DX:HR.



Smart move

i'm hyped as fuck for it after playing the E3 build


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

never played deus ex so I am picking duke over it. probably buy it later


----------



## scerpers (Jun 5, 2011)

Everyone who never played Deus Ex should play it right now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 5, 2011)

I was gonna buy it back in the old days but never did. so meh.

il probably buy it later.


----------



## firefist (Jun 6, 2011)

cancelled the preorder.


feels good mane. sources already tell that there is a leak of a full german version (not the one wrex told about).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

2 weapons?

A DN game SHOULD NEVER have a 2-weapon carry-on limit.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 8, 2011)

just saw the commercial a few mins ago, adding this to the list of PS3 games I want, I remember playing the old MS Dos version back in the mid 90's


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Disappoint of the year.



Wouldn't you have to be excited first before you can consider it a dissapointment.

From what I've seen, any buzz this game is getting is because its finally being released, rather than anything related to the gameplay.
[YOUTUBE]698llLo1T94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the limited weapon storage and small HP. Gives you a challenge.


----------



## Butcher (Jun 9, 2011)

The guys on Amazon said the Demo was a old version of the game...


----------



## G (Jun 9, 2011)

Butcher said:


> The guys on Amazon said the Demo was a old version of the game...



Just as planned


----------



## firefist (Jun 9, 2011)

first they force you to buy a copy of borderlands to get the code.
then they wait with the demo till there's only one week left.
then they give you the same demo that they showed at pax.

WHAT WERE THEY THINKING?


----------



## Zaru (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I like the limited weapon storage and small HP. Gives you a challenge.



Limiting weapon choices is probably one of the shittiest ways to make a game a "challenge". It's the pest that halo introduced 10 years ago. 
So what if carrying a entire room of weapons is unrealistic. The duke should be able to do that with self-irony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

It's sad they felt they needed to conform to social norms of FPS by copying something as shitty as Halo to sell Duke Nukem.


A damn shame.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 9, 2011)

I can carry more weapons in real life than fucking Master Chief or CoD guy. Believe me, I had a chance to find out.

2 "big" weapons constraint is ridiculus, and if you take away sidearm from that... wtf.

//HbS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can carry more weapons in real life than fucking Master Chief or CoD guy. Believe me, I had a chance to find out.
> 
> 2 "big" weapons constraint is ridiculus, and if you take away sidearm from that... wtf.
> 
> //HbS


It goes to show how out of touch with reality game developers are.


So it's okay for Duke to punch an armored alien to death but it isn't okay to carry three guns?


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

yeah wtf developers, no courage to go back to old school


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Limiting weapon choices is probably one of the shittiest ways to make a game a "challenge". It's the pest that halo introduced 10 years ago.
> So what if carrying a entire room of weapons is unrealistic. The duke should be able to do that with self-irony.



It doesn't matter anyway since you get to regenerate your EGO by hiding like a bitch.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> It doesn't matter anyway since you get to regenerate your EGO by hiding like a bitch.



which is what duke does right, right?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 9, 2011)

To all those bitching about how Duke Nukem Forever isn't the same as 15 years ago:


Stop whining and buy Duke Nukem 3D from Xbox Live!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

I will buy it when it's cheaper.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 9, 2011)

ebay it then


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone planning to get this for the 360, DON'T.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> The look of Duke Nukem Forever is most certainly dated, with a level of detail way behind the bleeding edge and, on Xbox 360, framerate issues and unreasonabley long load times. Even if that's to be expected considering the game's been in development for over a decade, it doesn't make it any easier to look at.





			
				The Guardian said:
			
		

> Visuals are grainy (perhaps a deliberate throwback to older Nukem titles?), aiming is clunky and there are occasional frame rate issues and buggy moments.
> 
> There are fine touches – a shrunken Duke zooming around on a remote controlled car for example – and nostalgia and bad taste jokes help you overlook some shortcomings, but fond memories only go so far while the gags just get repetitive.
> 
> And then there's the load time. The game is tough – a good thing – and you're regularly thrown into hard-fought battles with multiple enemies and rampaging bosses. You will die, frequently, and often after only 30 seconds or so of action ... And you then have to wait some 45 seconds or so to have another go. If you think the Duke's pissed off, see how you feel after 20 minutes of that.



Both these reviewers (the IGN one is a preview) are giving this game a lot flack for the regeneration health, two weapons, recycled lines, recycled level design, among other things. The Guardian review gave it a 2 out of 5.

Most stinging comment comes from IGN, saying that the only impressive thing about it is that it exists as a finished game.

Gamereactor Denmark gave it a 70.

Videogameszone.de gave it a 77.

PC Games (Germany) gave it an 81.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2011)

The PC version is not that bad. I can say I had a lot of fun so far.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

"Duke can bench press more than 600 pounds" but he can't carry more than 2 guns...

Fuck, this game is just bad. This is *barely* an avarage shooter.

//HbS


----------



## little nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Sell it then. Guys, it's still better than Brink 

I've only played it for about half an hour, it's a "fun" game to me right now


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

I wanna get it no matter what you people say. 

I'm gonna get the PC version. Got me a new video card and everything.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Brink is WAY better than this (ಠ_ృ) wtf little nin

//HbS


----------



## little nin (Jun 10, 2011)

Brink redefined the term shit


----------



## firefist (Jun 10, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Brink is WAY better than this (ಠ_ృ) wtf little nin
> 
> //HbS



stop demotivating me.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wanna get it no matter what you people say.
> 
> I'm gonna get the PC version. Got me a new video card and everything.



Really? Because after playing the demo I don't even wanna pirate this shit.


----------



## firefist (Jun 10, 2011)

dont you worry guys.


you shall witness a unbiased review of the game soon.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 10, 2011)

gamespot critics are giving it an 8/10


----------



## firefist (Jun 10, 2011)

mods are coming.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Gamespot don't know shit.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

I usually agree with gamespots reviews over anyone else. 

But they haven't even reviewed this game yet.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## G (Jun 10, 2011)

Nexas said:


> In the amount of time Duke Nukem Forever has been in development NASA has concieved, built, launched, and crashed a probe on Mars......twice.




Think about it


----------



## firefist (Jun 10, 2011)

so hey. anyone plays this on pc?


because that first boss is hard to take down (the hitting space part)
in the demo it wasnt that difficult.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

I love how the IGN preview points out Duke's mockery of the Halo power-suit and how he doesn't need it...

...only to go on to use the elements of limited weapon space and regenerating health made popular by Halo. 

Oh Gearbox... you've sold out SO bad...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I love how the IGN preview points out Duke's mockery of the Halo power-suit and how he doesn't need it...
> 
> ...only to go on to use the elements of limited weapon space and regenerating health made popular by Halo.
> 
> Oh Gearbox... you've sold out SO bad...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I love how the IGN preview points out Duke's mockery of the Halo power-suit and how he doesn't need it...
> 
> ...only to go on to use the elements of limited weapon space and regenerating health made popular by Halo.
> 
> Oh Gearbox... you've sold out SO bad...


Atleast I am not the only one who thought about that. (when I saw TB's "Halo reference" video)

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

It feels special whenever a review says "Just get Bulletstorm instead."


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> Think about it



Lets be honest the developers probably didn't start working on it until a year ago.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

going to play the PC version now

wish me luck


----------



## firefist (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It feels special whenever a review says "Just get Bulletstorm instead."



shouldnt have played the bulletstorm demo last night.


now there is even less motivation to go through nukem.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Bulletstorm is an amazingly fun game. Bulletstorm did everything right that Duke should've done. Great unique weapons, awesome writing that even WITH the potty-mouthed dick and fart jokes sounded mature.

Only issue is it's a very short campaign (about seven hours, I'd say unless you rush it). But the multiplayer at least sounds better than Duke's (really... Capture the Babe?)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Firefist said:


> shouldnt have played the bulletstorm demo last night.
> 
> 
> now there is even less motivation to go through nukem.


Bulletstorm is WAAAAAAAAAAY better than Duke Nukem Forever. Holy shit I had so much fun playing Bulletstorm, DNF is just boring and dull. Played it at friend's place. It's an image of all what's wrong with modern shooters.

Is the multiplayer locked until USA release? *Really?!*

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

From what I've read, the multiplayer is weak anyway, suffering from a LOT of lag.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I don't give all that much damn anymore. I've finished Apache Air Assault, time to play some Descent and slaughter some robots.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like to say that maybe Gearbox would learn something from this.

...but we all know they won't. A strangely arrogant and self-appreciating attitude from a developer that's only done a good thing once.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

I still don't see anything wrong with the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 10, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> I still don't see anything wrong with the game.



So Am I

I'm surprised myself how much I'm enjoying the game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 10, 2011)

Easy to please you, appereantly. I like my games with a grain of quality.

//HbS


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 10, 2011)

Or your expectations are just too high.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

exactly

I have played the game for about a hour or so now. still enjoying it.


its fucking duke.


you guys just got spoiled by AAA titles like uncharted and shit making anything less feel like shit.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

There's no reason to play Duke Nukem Forever when it's basically a copy of Duke Nukem 3D with bad gimmicks thrown in.

Fuck your racing levels.

Fuck your health regen.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 10, 2011)

Rage much?

seriously stop your fucking whining.

we get it you don't like the game.

what did you expect? the only thing gearbox had was a pretty much finished game they had to patch together.

I am pretty sure that the next duke titel(if there is one) will be so fucking much more epic.


----------



## The Soldier (Jun 10, 2011)

the game is freaking awesome


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2011)

Some of you guys can teleport................straight to hell


Duke Nukem ftw


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

We expected something much better. A game with balls, that doesn't follow the modern shooter scheme, brings fucking Duke back and fill the hearts of oldschool gamers with joy.

What we got is an avarage game that got all the bad points of a modern shooter, and is just boring. *I like to shoot in my FPS games*, I like to mow down hordes of enemies, not drive around, not turret sections, no unskippable bullshit cutscenes or other gimmicks. 

I'd also like to point out that there is something wrong with Duke.
-he regenerates his Ego by hiding like a little bitch
-he can carry only 2 weapons (weak)
-he can sprint for only like 10 seconds at best (weak)
-he gets shitfaced after *one beer*

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 11, 2011)

currently at the duke dome part 2.

why are there so many puzzles and and so little shooting till now?


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> We expected something much better. A game with balls, that doesn't follow the modern shooter scheme, brings fucking Duke back and fill the hearts of oldschool gamers with joy.
> 
> What we got is an avarage game that got all the bad points of a modern shooter, and is just boring. *I like to shoot in my FPS games*, I like to mow down hordes of enemies, not drive around, not turret sections, no unskippable bullshit cutscenes or other gimmicks.
> 
> ...



you sound like totalbiscuit when he's commenting on his youtube vid 

still from what i've seen on youtube, duke isn't worth the money


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

TB and I have a nearly identical viewpoint on many issues within gaming industry and games themselves, and a nearly identical taste in games. 

It's kinda freaky sometimes, at this point I for example know his answer to Mailbox question before he starts talking, and the freakiest thing is that I'd answer in a similar fashion.

But look at this logicly. First Person Shooter. That means shooting stuff, yah? There are (among other kinds) story-driven games, where scripted events are either necessary for the game to have value (Half-Life 2+, they greatly help to create an atmosphere), or games about killing shitload of stuff with kickass weapons where scripted events are rare, but mindblowing (Bulletstorm), or games that are balanced and it works well (Crysis 2). Duke Forever definitely falls into the middle category, but it tries to be the first one. WHY?! It's a decision so random and bizarre I can't comprehend it. Why turn away from the beloved winning formula and try something new when you shouldn't do it? It's C&C4 all over again, they saw the success of World in Conflict and decided to fuck over epic epilogue for a stupid co-op experiment.

Duke Nukem Forever. Cutscenes, scripted events, driving sections, multiple puzzles, turret sections.

When I want story driven game, I play RPGs (contrary to popular belief, hack'n'slash are not "action" RPGs or any kind of RPGs as a matter of fact) or just watch a goddamn movie.
Scripted events are a bad idea generally, but here they're being shoved down our throats it's not even funny. Badly done.
If I wanted to race in a car, I'd launch Need For Speed or Split/Second ! Why in the world would I want that in a game about shooting?
Puzzles also don't really have a place in game about slaughtering alien horde. One here and there, sure, but DNF overdone it.
Turret sections are horrible idea as well. Why would they force you to be static? It's not like it ever was fun. Crysis 2, Bulletstorm, Lost Planet, these games allow you to rip the turret off the mount and move, and that's a good idea.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 11, 2011)

ok at the alien bitch queen.

do they want to break my keyboard in half or why the fuck is the "press space repeatedly" so much harder than the fight itself?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

That's QTE for you 

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 11, 2011)

its quite weird that the smaller enemie qte moments are like regular qte while the boss qte's are much harder themselves.


thats not how you should make a game more difficult.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 11, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> Easy to please you, appereantly. *I like my games with a grain of quality.
> *
> //HbS





Hunted by sister said:


> Well, I don't give all that much damn anymore. I've finished *Apache Air Assault*, time to play some Descent and slaughter some robots.
> 
> //HbS



I got a little laugh out of this.

I don't know what to think of this, i've heard it's pretty awful and a major letdown then you get some of the fans saying "YEAH ITS DUKE BIATCH FUCKING AWESOME!!" 

is the demo up on the 360?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

Apache Air Assault (2010) is a good game. The game got a beating for being difficult and "too" realistic, but it's not the game's fault you suck. Some people (sadly, reviewers) appereantly think heavy assault choppers are light as paper planes and agile as a small bird. Well guess the fuck what, Apache is a heavy machine, not that agile, this is why it has armor and is loaded to teeth with weapons. But if you learn how to fly it, it get's pretty easy. I can do some very decent stunts with it, and as you can see on , I have died only once during entire Realistic playthrough (well, 5 last videos will be up soon, and I die in the 4th). I like the challange, and the game doesn't lead you by the nose.

People also bitched about "rare" checkpoints. What the fuck? Comanche didn't have *any* checkpoints at all, and you died far more easly, and no reviewer said a bad word about it. But that was years ago, when gamers had balls.

It also got beating for "bad graphics". Huh? I can't think of prettier heli sim. . 

True, storyline is all over the place, but this game is about flying an Apache and blowing shit up  I couldn't care less about coup d'etat, pirates or cartels.

Music is simply awesome.

What else was there? Enlighten me 

Back to Duke Nukem:
People that like this game are people who either didn't play oldschool shooters at all, or are easy to please.
People who don't like it are people who had high expectations, and were under an impression that it'll be about shooting stuff, and "modern", pretty, but oldschool game (and we were horribly wrong). 

//HbS


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

Amuro said:


> is the demo up on the 360?















They won't allow people to play this shit unless you give them 50$ first  They should be giving us 50$ to take it off their hands... 


Having played this crap, i can't even enjoy Duke Nukem 3D anymore  (well, maybe a little )


----------



## Vergil (Jun 11, 2011)

Its so weird that 2k got it right with borderlands but then (seemingly, as I've not played it) drop the ball on this. 

We should all start a campaign to bring back difficult games. I remember the day whengames kicked my ass. When you had to sit through mario bros in one sitting as there was no save feature. The days when you would strafe and dodge bullet to get to that health pack on the other side of the room. The days when you'd throw your controller across the room, not because it was part of some motion controller and you've got the grip of a 3 yr old, but because you were so damn close to beating that final boss but neglected a stray bullet that killed you.

Why aren't games like that anymore? Why???!


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2011)

Seriously the only thing saving this game for me is Duke I'll play through this like a boss


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 11, 2011)

Vergil said:


> Its so weird that 2k got it right with borderlands but then (seemingly, as I've not played it) drop the ball on this.
> 
> We should all start a campaign to bring back difficult games. I remember the day whengames kicked my ass. When you had to sit through mario bros in one sitting as there was no save feature. The days when you would strafe and dodge bullet to get to that health pack on the other side of the room. The days when you'd throw your controller across the room, not because it was part of some motion controller and you've got the grip of a 3 yr old, but because you were so damn close to beating that final boss but neglected a stray bullet that killed you.
> 
> Why aren't games like that anymore? Why???!


I doubt this is going to work for huge companies. Today most of the "gamers" are spineless kiddies who can't shoot the enemy without aim assist and are too stupid and lazy to search for health, weapons or ammo. As long as they keep buying constant clones of CoD or Halo, they'll keep making them. Because why shouldn't they? It's a huge profit for them. 

Those are the times when the brand has the importance in gaming industry, not quality. We got perfect example on this page, Amuro laughing at me for liking Apache Air Assault 2010, which happens to be far better than Duke Nukem Forever. Even though they're different genres and normally I wouldn't compare two games from two separate genres, I can easly say that.

Apache Air Assault is about flying a heavy assault chopper and blowing shit up. It does it perfectly.
Duke Nukem Forever is about a big guy with dick (and ego) the size of an Eiffel Tower slaughtering hordes of aliens with shitload of various weapons. It just fail at this.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 11, 2011)

anyone knows how to finish the level with the electrified water? there are some cans and it seems like you have to hit em down and jump on them but how exactly and where?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

At the beginning of the game, Duke gets a phone call from the president. He said... 

_"Duke, you're a relic from another era..."_

Damn right he is!


----------



## Gino (Jun 11, 2011)

Fucking time warps

Boy do I regret playing this on hard.............


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

I threw an empty beer can at an alien, and he just died? I mean, he seriously just died!


If he hit me, i'd be like _"Who throws an empty beer can? ...honestly! "_


----------



## firefist (Jun 11, 2011)

this feels like a duke nukem sims game.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

12 years and this is what we get?


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 12, 2011)

So the general consensus is this game is a let down?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> So the general consensus is this game is a let down?



It's not a let down. It's a downright abysmal disaster. 



I hope those people who made this shit at least have the decency to commit suicide or at least a god damn career change.


----------



## Corran (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> It's not a let down. It's a downright abysmal disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those people who made this shit at least have the decency to commit suicide or at least a god damn career change.



Most of them are out of the job if that makes you feel any better


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

From what I'm reading, Gearbox did very, very little with the game. If it feels dated and forced, it's because it is. Their goal was not to make a good Duke game. Their goal was to just have it see the light of day. Countless people will buy it on that alone.

I also don't buy people defending it by saying its good BECAUSE it's bad. Games don't all work the same as movies. I wont pay fifty to sixty dollars for something that should be twenty. Let alone one comprised of cutting corners, poor design and development and bad ideas and writing it.off as a "PARODY". At best it's a parody of a Duke game and that's just insulting.

The fact that Gearbox - namely Pitchford - can stand behind this with such arrogance while saying they make the best games in the world is nothing short of laughable. So bad I think it HAS to be a joke. Just like this game. A bad, cruel joke.

Maybe the real DNF is out there. Somewhere.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

So, do we agree that this is an impostor and in reality Duke will never return?

//HbS


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> So, do we agree that this is an impostor and in reality Duke will never return?
> 
> //HbS



Seconded.


I sincerely hope they do NOT attempt to make a new game to hide their screw-up.

Let the King rest in pieces.


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2011)

a sequel would be superior to this.


80% if the reason why this game sucks is thanks to 3dr. gearbox polished it and tried to bring it to a shippable form and state.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Firefist said:


> a sequel would be superior to this.
> 
> 
> 80% if the reason why this game sucks is thanks to 3dr. gearbox polished it and tried to bring it to a shippable form and state.



Don't be ridiculous...

Gearbox could have simply thrown out 3DR's version and make an entirely new one right from the start in the 12 years it took to get this game done. Since they didn't already do that, why would they bother now?


I don't think Gearbox is planning to waste another minute on a Duke Nukem project. Gearbox shouldn't have had anything to do with it in the first place.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

Yet Despite the criticism, I believe the game will sell enough to make all go "WTF"! and the publisher going  all the way to the bank.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

And that's the saddest thing about modern gaming industry. Even if it's shit, it'll sell becuase of the name and commercials.

People en masse are retarded. As simple as that.

//HbS


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> Yet Despite the criticism, I believe the game will sell enough to make all go "WTF"! and the publisher going  all the way to the bank.



Not if people are actually smart enough to take their shit back to the store and ask for a refund 


I know i did...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

Barely anyone does that.

//HbS


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Not if people are actually smart enough to take their shit back to the store and ask for a refund



True, but hey people still buy and make sonic games a aillion sellers, so most will still be crap by name only


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Don't be ridiculous...
> 
> Gearbox could have simply thrown out 3DR's version and make an entirely new one right from the start in the 12 years it took to get this game done. Since they didn't already do that, why would they bother now?
> 
> ...



superior doesnt mean that it will squeal out quality when you touch it.

it seems like thats exactly what they did. or what did gearbox do on this game? maybe a multiplayer mode but thats it.

once the sales charts are in, and this will sell like the next biggest thing, they have more than enough reason to keep on going.

also, currently at the kitchen level...still.


the platforming is horrendous yet its the best thing in the game till now.

sad.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

Firefist said:


> superior doesnt mean that it will squeal out quality when you touch it.
> 
> it seems like thats exactly what they did. or what did gearbox do on this game? maybe a multiplayer mode but thats it.
> 
> ...



I seriously doubt they make new games based on sales charts alone. They're not the most reliable source...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

Decision to make a sequel is based solely on sell charts.

//HbS


----------



## Felix (Jun 12, 2011)

It was enjoyable but short as fuck.
It will FOREVER be the industry joke though

EDIT:

No wonder it was short, there were a crapload of levels that weren't finished and to be released as DLC later on


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2011)

Well,I pre-ordered the game. If i don't like it,I'll just ask for a refund and get DR 2 or ME 2.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> TB and I have a nearly identical viewpoint on many issues within gaming industry and games themselves, and a nearly identical taste in games.
> 
> It's kinda freaky sometimes, at this point I for example know his answer to Mailbox question before he starts talking, and the freakiest thing is that I'd answer in a similar fashion.
> 
> ...



the last fps i had fun with and spend hours into was wolfenstein enemy territory 

goes to show how much i pay attention to fps now days. i looked at brink also from splash damage it looks/sounds like fun 

as far as c&c 4 do you mean read alert 3 or 4? i played it a little bit. hated how they changed the whole economy system from going out on the field to mine to a single depot and having only 1 miner

that is total shit 

it's like camping for miners or something.

and coop should be optional not a must thing for the game to be fun.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

I meant C&C4 Tiberium Twilight.

Red Alert 3, while less than half-serious, was an awesome game. Most of the haters can't understand that EA in fact DID stick to Westwood timeline, and that RA series are a *parody*, not a serious game. While 1 miner per mine system might anger some people, it never bothered me. Well, and if you try, you can fit 3 harvesters into 1 mine to get cash constantly. You just gotta time it well.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2011)

>underwater level
>octa babies, octa babies everywhere


asfasfsdaffsdfc vvg


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 12, 2011)

Canceling my pre-order tomorrow. Going to purchase Uncharted 2 with the cash I was going to spend of DNF. It'll save me money anyway .


----------



## Felix (Jun 12, 2011)

Firefist said:


> >underwater level
> >octa babies, octa babies everywhere
> 
> 
> asfasfsdaffsdfc vvg



Haha I know what part you are talking about
I used the Destroyer. Overkill but it was ridiculous.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

That's the point.

It's a parody and all.


----------



## Gino (Jun 12, 2011)

This game is pissing me off to no end.............


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

The positive reviews for this are so dumb it's hilarious.

>Good BECAUSE it's bad
>Good because it came out


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2011)

Felix said:


> Haha I know what part you are talking about
> I used the Destroyer. Overkill but it was ridiculous.



dropped that weapon for a rpg (dun ask me why).

gonna pipe bomb them to hell.


---


anyways, one thing thats great in this game is the dialog with dylan. makes this game much funnier.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 12, 2011)

Wasnt gonna get it anyway.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

PC Gamer for some bizarre reason gave it an 80. Here's a list of the reviewer's pros and cons:



> + Fun, memorable character
> 
> + Satirical plot
> 
> ...


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2011)

+ Fun, memorable character ✓

+ Satirical plot - well, its duke nukem ✓

+ Diverse, love-to-hate 'em monsters - ohh how you hatem ✓

+ Great shrink ray and Freeze Beam, among other fun weapons  - shrink ray is barely tempting to use, freeze ray doesnt even work on mid distance.

+ Tripwire mines - they're fun ✓

+ Diverse levels with lots of stuff to do - diverse.... maybe but there are sure things to do ✓

+ Above average difficulty ✓

+ Bosses look cool - more or less ✓

+ Shrunk-down levels are fun - more or less... in the beginning, but still keeps being a challenge ✓

+ Fun, goofy multiplayer (with mutators) - dunno.

+ Jetpacks - fucking where?

+ Nostalgia factor - doesnt make a game as a standalone title better

+ Pretty funny in parts - DYLAN ✓

+ 10 hours long - because its dragged out.

+ Head scaling cheat - what is this for a reason?

vs

- Two weapon limit ✓

- No great new weapons ✓

- Boss battles are old-school - ✓ but is that a bad thing?

- Looks old - cant be helped ✓

- Human animations are poor ✓

- Pop culture references are dated ✓

- Puzzles aren't great and are out of character for Duke ✓✓✓

- Shrunk-down run speed is slow ✓

- Driving sequences are longer than they should be ✓

- One instance where the humor goes too far for my tastes - personal preferences.

- Checkpoint saves - FUCKING THIS! ✓✓✓✓✓ hard games and checkpoints cant coexist.

- (short) QTEs - ✓ you hit too slow, you loose. you hit too fast, you loose.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

The game still sounds fun. I'd get it for like 20 bucks.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> The game still sounds fun. I'd get it for like 20 bucks.



You should get it if you get 20 bucks *with* it...


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> You should get it if you get 20 bucks *with* it...



Kids today.....so spoiled and picky. *sigh*


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

Spoiled and picky for not wanting to pay for a game that's incomplete and broken ON PURPOSE?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

Spoiled and picky for being capable of critical thinking? Holy shit, that's Activision logic.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED TO THINK.

SO JUST BUY OUR GAME.

Sincerely, Randy Pitchford.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 12, 2011)

"_The most dangerous man, to any government, is the man who Is able to think things out for himself_"
-Henry Louis Mencken

Well, he was talking about a government, but we surely can include huge corporations.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

When that corporation is 2K... yeah.


----------



## firefist (Jun 12, 2011)

wouldnt give 2k the main fault, but 3dr. 2k with gearbox are ofcourse also to blame for the stupid marketing and ripping off but the game was mainly done by the former devs. most of the game can be seen on older trailer only with even outdated graphics.


----------



## Krory (Jun 12, 2011)

The problem is the game was done by the former devs for FIVE YEARS AGO. The PC reviews even admit that the recommended requirements are over five years past their due. The game would have been good years and years ago when Playstation 2 and first-generation 360/PS3 were still prominent.

The main issue IS with Gearbox and 2K - namely with Randy Pitchford who marketed this as a new game, as Gearbox having developed it when they DIDN'T. They just took what was already done and added "finishing touches." The overall arrogance of Gearbox's CEO is the biggest fault - trying to claim it the best game ever and going so far as to say they recreated Duke? Bullshit.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 12, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I meant C&C4 Tiberium Twilight.
> 
> Red Alert 3, while less than half-serious, was an awesome game. Most of the haters can't understand that EA in fact DID stick to Westwood timeline, and that RA series are a *parody*, not a serious game. While 1 miner per mine system might anger some people, it never bothered me. Well, and if you try, you can fit 3 harvesters into 1 mine to get cash constantly. You just gotta time it well.
> 
> //HbS



Uhh no Red Alert is a 3 game Series.

RA 1 was a very serious war game not a parody at all (and technically should be in the Tiberium series)
RA 2 yes that was a comedy parody but saying the RA series was as such is not completely true.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 13, 2011)

KK, RA series is *kinda *parody series. Better?  hell, the first one wasn't so serious either. I mean it wasn't as obvious as RA3, but it still wasn't 100% serious.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 13, 2011)

FUCK.YOU.QUICK.TIME.EVENT.



the last boss has an even more fucked up one. and not only one like the rest.
what the fuck did gearbox polish in this game?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 13, 2011)

Firefist said:


> FUCK.YOU.QUICK.TIME.EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Announce game

2. Delay it for 12 years

3. ???

4. Profit!



Actually that's quite acurate...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Firefist said:


> FUCK.YOU.QUICK.TIME.EVENT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's appalling. I'm still going to get the game, but I won't be happy about it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 13, 2011)

Opening level was kinda amusing with the drawing board (In a incredibly corny and stupid way) 

After that....

Lets just say i couldnt bother to get past the elevator


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 13, 2011)

just beat that triple tits boss.

enjoying the game actually


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2011)

Watch the . Kind of made me bummed.

Really it's not so much the mess of gameplay or graphics, but the game just looks disgusting. Like the whole section with the women being transmogrified into meat bags or some shit, it's all disconcerting. That would be bad enough alone, but the the tone the rest of the game just makes that scene even more jarring to the point where, it just kind of looks fucked up.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2011)

Never bet on Duke.


----------



## firefist (Jun 14, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Watch the . Kind of made me bummed.
> 
> Really it's not so much the mess of gameplay or graphics, but the game just looks disgusting. Like the whole section with the women being transmogrified into meat bags or some shit, it's all disconcerting. That would be bad enough alone, but the the tone the rest of the game just makes that scene even more jarring to the point where, it just kind of looks fucked up.



that level was disgusting. 



> One level in particular takes place in an alien nest where Earth's women are being inseminated by giant penises. The women writhe and moan in a fairly humiliating fashion, and they regularly sob with no small amount of implied misery. In essence, the women look like they're getting raped. In fact, they are. That's the big joke of the level. The aliens are raping the women to create babies. Now, I'm a fan of offensive humor, but the "joke" in this level is so morbidly presented, so dark and downright unsettling, that I simply do not know if Gearbox intends for us to laugh or to throw up. I certainly found I was in danger of doing the latter over the former.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2011)

Crazy, Duke Nukem Forever actually made me have the same sentiment about it as Jim Sterling.


----------



## firefist (Jun 14, 2011)

ok, finished the game.

it was ok. nothing spectacular but ok.... at highest. difficulty is good, it sure is harder than some recent fps, but dunno if it was intended to make it like this or if it just happened to be because of the sucky controls.

yes, the controls are bad in this game. you'll realize it at the underwater level at its full extent and during the driving part. duke moves slow and clunky but its bearable.

the 2 weapon limit is.... acceptable. its surely not the best thing for a duke game but limiting the ammo per weapon (rpg can only have like 5 max shots till you need to find more ammo) puts a bit strategy in this game.... and really only a tiny little bit. but does this game need strategy? there were some parts were you would be in combat and not just shoot around but most of the time it was just kill em all.... if at all.

game is dragged out. 10-15 hours you say? this game could be atleast 25% shorter if it wouldnt have been dragged out by valve like puzzles that dont match duke at all. funny thing is that in the beginning you hear the computer sayin that you need a red keycard, where duke goes all fuck you and rips the door open, yet he has to solve all these friggin puzzles later on to advance further.

weapons are boring and the 2 more interessting ones (shrink and freeze) are the most flawed ones. jetpack you say? yes, but only in the laggy multiplayer.

no melee combat, well no good one. they traded the mighty boot against a generic "hit em with the weapon" thing.

the regenating health system is poor. the ego system could be turned into a really great innovation. but they didnt. why doesnt killing your enemies recharge a part of your ego? (not the stupid execution move thing). why does hiding recharge ego? do they even know what an ego is? one thing which they made well was that interacting with objects in the game give you a boost and enlarge your ego.

the levels are boring for the most of the time. strip club and the kitchen are the more interessting ones. the other levels are brown and grey. colorful is something else.
the best level are either the shrinking parts (platforming) or the escape from the dam.

the humor is still there. duke still has his good old one liners and some new (even though its now dated) trash talk to share with you. the ugliest part in this game was the one where you find the girls in the hive. disgusting way of delivering a punchline.
the funniest part are the converstations with the edf member dylan. 
the adventures of duke and dylan? dont care how shitty the gameplay or graphics are. fund it. but that wont happen.

the feeling of being duke is there....... somewhere hidden between all the slow puzzles. there isnt as much shooting as one would think. some levels dont even have a shooting sequence at all.

if you like duke, you'll like this game. if you dont like duke, you wont like this game. if you're neutral about duke you wont be satisifed either.

should you get this game? maybe when it gets cheaper for like 10€. as of now, demanding 50€ for it is pure greed.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2011)

People don't buy this crap shame on Gearbox for wanting their name on this stinking pile of crap!  If you do enjoy playing terrible games, please rent instead of purchasing as the publisher doesn’t deserve your money, i only saw endless female rape imagery which is disgusting and unfunny and solve tedious physics puzzles during portions of the game that would have better spent blasting some mothefuckers.

14 years for this? I fear for Diablo 3 now people i really do...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Diablo III can't be bad. You shut up!


----------



## firefist (Jun 15, 2011)

you people forget that 3dr started a couple of times from scratch, getting rid of all that was done.
they saw something great in a game that hasnt been in dnf yet, so they tried adding it (realise why this game feels like it wants to be everything?) so this game basically has been worked on for a couple of years while the others were wasted. thinking that this game has the quality of a 12 year developed title is ridiculous.
playing too much wow, not spending the the time on dnf.
after that a small company with the name triptych games ( , lol at the dev studio) started working on the stuff from 3drealms, and adding stuff from scratch, while gearbox "polished" it.


this one looks so better.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Diablo III can't be bad. You shut up!



This. Knock DNF fine, but don't bad talk D3. Blizzard knows how to deliver. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I still have to play the game to judge it, but it sure sounds like these guys never even played Duke Nukem. They missed the entire premise.

And Diablo III will be good or I will put a gun in my mouth. I'm not kidding.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> This. Knock DNF fine, but don't bad talk D3. Blizzard knows how to deliver. :33



Blizzard knows how to deliver WoW. They don't give half a shit about Diablo.


----------



## Rios (Jun 15, 2011)

And thats why Starcraft 2 is sooooooo bad. The king of RTSs right now. Same will happen with Diablo III once it comes out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still have to play the game to judge it, but it sure sounds like these guys never even played Duke Nukem. They missed the entire premise.
> 
> And Diablo III will be good or I will put a gun in my mouth. I'm not kidding.





Rios said:


> And thats why Starcraft 2 is sooooooo bad. The king of RTSs right now. Same will happen with Diablo III once it comes out.



These two know what they're talking about.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Blizzard knows how to deliver WoW. They don't give half a shit about Diablo.



Seeing as Blizzard never made a bad game, I'm not sure how you can say that 

As for this game. It's...low budget feel. It's dated and pretty meh in most respects.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I still have to play the game to judge it, but it sure sounds like these guys never even played Duke Nukem. They missed the entire premise.
> 
> And Diablo III will be good or I will put a gun in my mouth. I'm not kidding.



You better be damn right CMX because DNF got a huge hype and even bigger fanbase maybe even bigger than Diablo and yet fail to make even a decent game, i just saying that you can't belive in hype or trailers anymore i mean just this E3 we got Peter Molyneux and his masterpiece Fable 4 and we all know how shity is going to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

The difference between Fable hype and Diablo hype is that Diablo games have never failed to deliver whereas Fable never delivered. Not once.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2011)

Yoburi said:


> You better be damn right CMX because DNF got a huge hype and even bigger fanbase maybe even bigger than Diablo and yet fail to make even a decent game, i just saying that you can't belive in hype or trailers anymore i mean just this E3 we got Peter Molyneux and his masterpiece Fable 4 and we all know how shity is going to be.



DNF doesn't have a larger fanbase than Diablo, it may have a shot if you count just America but even then it's doubtful.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

This game is shit.

Surprised I am.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 15, 2011)

i watched the last cut scene in youtube ,so Duke is running for president i wonder if that a nod to Arnold Schwarzenegger. lol


----------



## Stalin (Jun 15, 2011)

My god, I'm suprised by how shitty this game turned out. Such a shame. All that hype for nothing.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2011)

I still have faith in 2k. Borderlands was so epic (I still play it on a regular basis). Hopefully if they create a sequel to Duke from scratch (as they should have done with DNF) they can do something better with it


----------



## Koppachino (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm surprised people thought it would be good. Just by looking at gameplay and whatnot you could tell how painfully generic it would be.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2011)

Gamers are suckers for nostalgia. And this turning out like crap is no surprise, yet there will be people who back it regardless.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not many reveiwers apparently. The game has a Metacritic score of 57 currently.

Currection: DNF has a meta score of 57 on PS3. On X-box 360 it has a Meta Score of 50 and on PC it has a Meta of 48.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't get this game because the demo gave me major motion sickness. That's how I know that it's definitely an FPS from that era of games, since I could never play those FPS's for very long.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Not many reveiwers apparently. The game has a Metacritic score of 57 currently.



That's because if they have any self respect, then they'll be honest that this game is crap, and unsurprisingly so.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

Visit the Gamefaqs boards and all of the comment sections underneath reviews and you'll see why gamers are suckers for nostalgia.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2011)

I edited my above post.

Anyhow, let me explain something. Games almost never get meta scores in around 50 unless their a big steaming pile of shit. Duke Forever still has more reviews incomming and the scores are trending down, not up...

Accept for on PS3 strangely. The PS3 version, for whatever reason, is scoring 10 points higher.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

What's hilarious is the fanboys are trying to claim it's "satire" and a "parody" and nobody can get it through their thick skulls that satire and parody don't work like that. You don't parody boring and dry platforming mechanics and ancient physics-based puzzles by making a majority of the game actually forcing them upon you. That's not satire, or parody. That's fucking laziness and half-assed reasoning after the thought.

Most people also claim that reviewers aren't taking into nostalgia factor, or what Duke is, and the thing is... _they are_. Every bad review I read said they still enjoy Duke's attitude, and the "content" in that regard similar to Duke Nukem 3D (or at the very least, I saw people say they don't "mind it"). The issue is the horrible graphics which can usually be forgiven with an interesting art-style (See: Alice), a lack of substance in Duke's badassness, and a lack of overall substance. You don't make a sequel to a game and give it the exact same monsters and guns. Part of the joy of shooters is new weapons and new enemies. It serves no purpose when it's all the same.

The game is not a disappointing game because of hype. It's a disappointing game because it really is disappointing and _bad_.

Anyway...



> The PR firm responsible for the game's publicity, The Redner Group, reacted to these reviews in a statement on the corporation's twitter account. This comment appeared to threaten to withdraw access to review copies for future titles for reviewer who had been highly critical of the game. Head of the PR firm Jim Redner later apologised for and retracted this comment, and the original twitter post has been deleted.


----------



## firefist (Jun 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I edited my above post.
> 
> Anyhow, let me explain something. Games almost never get meta scores in around 50 unless their a big steaming pile of shit. Duke Forever still has more reviews incomming and the scores are trending down, not up...
> 
> Accept for on PS3 strangely. The PS3 version, for whatever reason, is scoring 10 points higher.



pc and ps3 are the same atm.



> Anyway...



to be fair, most reviews are idiotic. not one review managed to critically analyze the game and its mechanics. some reviews like that from destructoid are downright horrible. either way it was a wankfest or a ragefest.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I read, many of the reviews were perfectly in reason and gave actual legitimate reasonings why - including analyzing the game and it's mechanics. Reviewers aren't to blame because it's a legitimately bad game - and you shouldn't go acting like a spoiled little child because your game got bad reviews and say "Now you guys don't get review copies, I PAID YOU TO GIVE IT 9s."


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 15, 2011)

FFLN said:


> I didn't get this game because the demo gave me major motion sickness. That's how I know that it's definitely an FPS from that era of games, since I could never play those FPS's for very long.


Most of modern shooters are designed for consoles - you sit on a couch far away from a huge TV - this is a field of view issue. If you play on PC, you sit close to your screen, and the FOV is just too small, giving you motion sickness.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 15, 2011)

of course its a technically worse game. but the reasoning most of the reviews give are silly. thats like how everyone jumps on the 2 weapon limit and reg. health. they may be  bad but there are far worse things that make this game not that good.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't get gamers.

Watching the new Tomb Raider demo, they complain it's creepy that a girl who just got impaled on a spike is moaning like something out of a hentai game (their words, not mine). Here, there's actually women being raped and anyone who's creeped out by that is some holier-than-thou prude.

Fans are fucking dumb. Give them shit and they'll apologize for it like a hunchbacked child. Give them something good and they'll eviscerate it. Fickle bitches.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 15, 2011)

I've always been saying that, but people en masse are retarded.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

The best part about the Tomb Raider demo is it easily weeds out the people who watch too much porn and hentai and don't know what people (read: women) sound like.


----------



## firefist (Jun 15, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> The best part about the Tomb Raider demo is it easily weeds out the people who watch too much porn and hentai and don't know what people (read: women) sound like.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 15, 2011)

Firefist said:


> pc and ps3 are the same atm.
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair, most reviews are idiotic. not one review managed to critically analyze the game and its mechanics. some reviews like that from destructoid are downright horrible. either way it was a wankfest or a ragefest.



Well Mr. Duke is now the Britney Spears of games it doesn't matter how stupid or idiotic the reviews get it's open season on his arse!


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

Gamespot has given the game a 3,5 overall


The Bad:
Long, boring platforming and driving sections, The shooting lacks impact, Ugly visuals, Fails to be shocking, sexy, or funny.

The Good:
_*It's fun to shrink enemies and stomp on them.*_





And you know they're just using that line as a page filler, right? Seriously, it's fucking sad!


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2011)

Are we supposed to know who that is on the ground level?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 15, 2011)

If this was in the game, i might have actually laughed a bit at the playthrough experience... 



Damon Baird said:


> Are we supposed to know who that is on the ground level?



I'm betting it's John 117 without his Spartan suit


----------



## firefist (Jun 15, 2011)

its from a webcomic series.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 15, 2011)

See, i knew i'd agree with Gamespot's review of the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

shit sucked 

I think the woman alien tentacle level really turned me off entirely


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 15, 2011)

No doubt.

Might as well for gamespot to say  the good is that it "doesn't crash" or "it's playable".


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

Playable as in "you can play it"


----------



## ZenGamr (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like this overhyped piece of shit really did turn out to be an overhyped piece of shit.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2011)

Duke got some good scores on gamefaqs since the fans can post there i guess it's a good place to read if anyone care to buy this game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

meh I don't care what the reviews say.

I am still enjoying it

and was the alien level....that bad. seriously? 


I have seen stuff WAY more fucked up than that.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> meh I don't care what the reviews say.
> 
> I am still enjoying it
> 
> ...





So there are STILL people in the denial phase? 







I'm impressed...


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2011)

ITT: Logic = "I've seen worse, that means that's not bad."

That's like saying, "The Holocaust was worse than 9/11 so by extension, 9/11 wasn't that bad."


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

no you guys just be hating.

I enjoy it, its not a excellent game but its not dead god bad.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 17, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no you guys just be hating.
> 
> I enjoy it, its not a excellent game but its not dead god bad.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## firefist (Jun 17, 2011)

it would be far better if atleast the controls were done right.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 17, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> *Spoiler*: __




who the fuck cares about the reviews?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 17, 2011)

Not many people. Though, reviewers have alot of fair points. DNF has all sorts of things wrong with it. It's not only kinda below avarage shooter, it's also a slap to the face of nostalgic DN fans.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 17, 2011)

btw.

in the tv commercial (and it is shown every commercial block. man, they are sure promoting that game) there is an afro chick and a chick in a military dress ingame.

where are they?


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 17, 2011)

^I saw one geting rape maybe thats the one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2011)

If you have a choice between Alice and this game, get Alice 

If you want a Duke game, just get Duke 3D  Instead of wasting 60 bucks on this crap


jesus christ this is worse than the time i bought Legendary thinking it was gonna be awesome  SHIT SUCKED, but not as bad as this


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2011)

So

Haze > This?


----------



## Velocity (Jun 17, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> So
> 
> Haze > This?



No. At least DNF is a bit funny. Haze is just crap.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

This game sucked really, really bad.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 18, 2011)

Those pig cops were cheap as hell... 


As if Duke having health regen wasn't enough, they had to give those pig cops the same thing...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah game was pretty fail 

My Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p9zTKywoeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 18, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah game was pretty fail
> 
> My Review -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p9zTKywoeQ[/YOUTUBE]



What's so bad about Bulletstorm?


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

there is nothing bad about bulletstorm.

its only short.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

Bulletstorm is platinum gold and silver alll combined in comparison to Duke 

And it ain't a bad game at all to boot. Although the early one liners are annoying


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Shit story with a beyond annoying cast. Gameplay gets boring after the first few levels. Sorry whips and chains don't excite me 

And hate Epic's art style. Overall a short and boring game, but better then this.


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

Well your opinion is your opinion man, but i feel it wasn't too bad atall really


----------



## Krory (Jun 18, 2011)

>Jennifer Hale
>Steven Blum
>Boring cast

Negged.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

From what I vaguely remember, crazymtf is a CoD fan. Yet, Bulletstorm gameplay (skillshots and dynamics) are boring. And the story is extremely cliched. Yeaaaaaaahhh.... 

Plus, Bulletstorm's two main voice actors - Hale and Blum, the most motherfucking epic two voice actors I know. "Bad voice acting"? WHAT THE FUCK?!

Side note - Blum had a couple of roles in CoD series.

I saw your Bulletstorm video. You couldn't do a single combo.

Btw, your reviews are full of shit, crazymtf. They're extremely biased, and reviews are supposed to be as unbiased as possible. If you called them "impressions", it'd be allright, but "review"?... No technical stuff and facts, just what you like and what you don't like.

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

Can this thread go back to unanimously taking a metaphorical dump on Duke instead of Bulletstorm masturbation?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

Can we combine?

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

Like voltron? Or did you mean topics? or did you mean like Duke Nukem and hawt babes?


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 18, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Can this thread go back to unanimously taking a metaphorical dump on Duke instead of Bulletstorm masturbation?



OR


We can just close this thread and try to forget DNF ever even existed, then go to the Bulletstorm thread and masturbate there? 


For the record. I think Bulletstorm alone is far better than both Halo and CoD combined.

Those 2 game series are too damn overrated for their own good...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

So I heard DNF was finally cancelled, and Gearbox decided to drop the project.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

EVEN BETTER:


WE FAP TO BULLETSTORM HERE IN THE DNF THREAD

AND IN THE BULLETSTORM THREAD, TOO!


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 18, 2011)

C mon guys the game may not be that be ''that bad'' but worth $60? hahahahahahha cool story bro.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd perhaps get it for 10-20PLN (up to 8 bucks)


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

It's pretty bad. I wouldn't even pay twenty dollars for it. I personally wouldn't pay anything for it. It's a sin for a game like that to be sixty dollars when gold like Dead Space or Demon's Souls is less than 20.


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

only mods can make this 50€ worth.

oh wait, they arent even out yet.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 18, 2011)

I've seen it in stores recently, they're trying to sell it for €5 here (and failing)! :rofl





Firefist said:


> only mods can make this 50€ worth.
> 
> oh wait, they arent even out yet.



I don't think anyone's gonna bother unless some guy can manage to improve the graphics, impersonate Duke's voice, and add a more interesting story.

Oh wait, pretty much anyone could get that done! 



I find it ironic that this game is rated M for mature when the "humor" in this game is the most immature form of toilet "humor" i have seen...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> OR
> 
> 
> We can just close this thread and try to forget DNF ever even existed, then go to the Bulletstorm thread and masturbate there?
> ...



You compare Halo to COD? that's lulz worthy in itself


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> You compare Halo to COD? that's lulz worthy in itself



I'm not saying one game is better than the other. I'm only saying both these games get far more credit than they deserve.

At least Halo has an awesome backstory and setting. Call of Duty is just... well...


[YOUTUBE]eE_msAKWdOs[/YOUTUBE]

See what happens at the end there? 

Infact, just fucking skip to 3:28


----------



## G (Jun 18, 2011)

2 friends of mine got this and overhype this.
whatever.


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

oh look, its a bulletstorm commercial


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 18, 2011)

always bet on duke.


you will see, next duke game will be epic


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

great excuse. The next one will be good. Lol. Well, this one sucked bad.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 18, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> always bet on duke.
> 
> 
> you will see, next duke game will be epic



As long as it doesn't take 12 years to come out. :33


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 18, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> always bet on duke.
> 
> 
> you will see, next duke game will be epic



Only as long as we don't let our kids know how epic Duke USED to be...  

[YOUTUBE]FbMqfkM9Bc0[/YOUTUBE]

Ah fuck. DNF even ruined this ending for me because they just HAD to remake the damn level!  I can't stop imagining Duke picking up poo before this fight ocurred... 


So... Duke Nukem Forever will be non-canon, all agreed?


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

next duke should be good.


always bet on duke.

except this time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> >Jennifer Hale
> >Steven Blum
> >Boring cast
> 
> Negged.



Annoying* not boring. And it's due to the dialog. Coming from you, I'm surprised. Usually I see eye to eye with you but not when it comes to that type of dialog. It was terrible. 



Hunted by sister said:


> From what I vaguely remember, crazymtf is a CoD fan. Yet, Bulletstorm gameplay (skillshots and dynamics) are boring. And the story is extremely cliched. Yeaaaaaaahhh....
> 
> Plus, Bulletstorm's two main voice actors - Hale and Blum, the most motherfucking epic two voice actors I know. "Bad voice acting"? WHAT THE FUCK?!
> 
> ...



Fan of COD? Lolz...

I liked MW2, but no I'm no fan of COD. I like Sci-fi shooters far more then realistic shooters. Quake, Doom, Counter Strike, Halo are more my style, yes CS is the odd one there but grew up on it so yeah. 

As for being Bias, I don't see how. Usually people who disagree with me say that, as always cause there fucking retarded  And every review is a persons opinion, don't be so fucking dumb kid. You state facts, yes, in which I do. Then I state what's good and bad about the game. That comes down to opinion, as every game reviewer does. "To short" "It's to hard" "Art design is horrible/good" or "Story is weak/great" are all *opinions*. 

What one person likes doesn't mean what everyone likes. Otherwise every review score would be the same. Low and behold Duke scores vary from 3 to 6. Meaning difference of opinion. Meaning every reviewer is putting in their opinion. Which in turn makes you look like a fucking idiot, nice one


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

thats why reviews suck for the mass.

the opinion of the reviewer =/= the opinion of the potential buyer.

and the dialog was the most beautiful piece of poetry you can find in a fps.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Extactly. Which is why you should listen to reviews to an extent. I usually watch reviewers for entertainment value, not for buying or skipping. 

And no it wasn't. Dickfuck and shitbomb, and cockfart are not poetry, it's terrible dialog. I'll take Gears of Wars to serious for it's own good story over it. 

But hey if you enjoyed it, more power to ya!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

Stop with the bullshit -_-

I'll agree that Duke Nuken never happened. never mind, I wont. I'll get reminded every day of how awesome it is because I live in new hampshire and work at gamestop and stupid hillbillies come in and are all LOL EXTEND LIFE WITH POOP JOKES ROFLCOPTER


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

thats your curse for working at gamestop.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I'm not saying one game is better than the other. I'm only saying both these games get far more credit than they deserve.
> 
> At least Halo has an awesome backstory and setting. Call of Duty is just... well...
> 
> ...




I don't even think that that is true. Halo was a trendsetter for console games just as Goldeneye was. Its sequels were obviously not going to be on that same level(even though Halo 2 literally carried the Xbox Live service to greatness, spurring PSN among other things), but i don't think that Halo is overrated considering what the series has actually brought to the table.

Compare that to COD, where only COD 1 2 and 4 were actually innovative in any areas(Treyarch's "me too" offerings really only multiplied the problem).


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> Stop with the bullshit -_-
> 
> I'll agree that Duke Nuken never happened. never mind, I wont. I'll get reminded every day of how awesome it is because I live in new hampshire and work at gamestop and stupid hillbillies come in and are all LOL EXTEND LIFE WITH POOP JOKES ROFLCOPTER



Haha that sucks. Some guy came into Target today and was talking about new games coming out and he was like "Do you suggest anything new?" I told him I really dug Infamous. Then he says "Please tell me it's better then this piece of shit" and pointed to Duke. In my head I was like "Thank God there's others out there that share my views!" cause man the way the fanboys are defending this game, it's like a secret army is out there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

Seriously, it is. It's ridiculous. And yes. Gamehell*stop* is not fun.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

It is when you get a 35% discount


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't even buy games there. I just rent them and play them and bring them back. For free.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

i've never understood the point of renting

why rent when you can just own


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 18, 2011)

that logic is ass backwards. 

Why would you spend money when you could play the game, and beat it, without having to spend a dime on it?

Also many games are really fun but have bad replay value like heavy Rain and L.A. Noire. Even inFAMOUS got boring after a few days. maybe I just have an abnormally short attention span but your game better be like Disgaea, Pokemon, Elder Scrolls, Demon's/Dark Souls or some other absurdly long game in order for me to buy it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

Or Bioshock


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Or Bioshock



I seriously do NOT understand this game lol. It's so bloody confusing...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I seriously do NOT understand this game lol. It's so bloody confusing...



BLASPHEMOUS, its all about Ayn Rand's philosophy of free markets vs free will among a dystopian setting   Of course maybe one just has to understand philosophy to understand the point of the game


_On the surface, I once bought a forest. The parasites claimed that the land belonged to God, and demanded that I establish a public park there. Why? So the rabble could stand slack-jawed under the canopy and pretend that it was paradise *earned*? When Congress moved to nationalize my forest, I burnt it to the ground. God did not plant the seeds of this Arcadia - I did_. - Andrew Ryan


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2011)

I beat Bioshock in a few days. I finished it. I have no intention of picking it up again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

Bioshock is one of the few FPS games I went back to several times.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 19, 2011)

You know what's worse than Duke Nukem Forever?













Dragon Age 2.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 19, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> BLASPHEMOUS, its all about Ayn Rand's philosophy of free markets vs free will among a dystopian setting   Of course maybe one just has to understand philosophy to understand the point of the game
> 
> 
> _On the surface, I once bought a forest. The parasites claimed that the land belonged to God, and demanded that I establish a public park there. Why? So the rabble could stand slack-jawed under the canopy and pretend that it was paradise *earned*? When Congress moved to nationalize my forest, I burnt it to the ground. God did not plant the seeds of this Arcadia - I did_. - Andrew Ryan






I still don't get it...


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> You know what's worse than Duke Nukem Forever?
> 
> Dragon Age 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol DA2 anywhere near the level of shit that Duke is, now that's funny


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 19, 2011)

What a shame that a game that's been worked on for years turns out to be probably one of the biggest disappointments in the gaming history.


----------



## Luxiano (Jun 19, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> You know what's worse than Duke Nukem Forever?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's a close contest but Duke nukem take the cake.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> I seriously do NOT understand this game lol. It's so bloody confusing...


This is what makes it so special and awesome among other shooters. It's a complete world, with it's own intrigue, philosophies, and a great atmosphere.

It's not THAT confusing, thoguh. Andrew Ryan triest to create an Utopia, away from the corrupted world, but he failed and it's all gone to hell, because humans themselves are corrupt, he underestimated importance of that, and overestimated the importance of political system. That's that. What else could possibly be confusing?

//HbS


----------



## Lucius (Jun 19, 2011)

Dragon Age 2 has an excuse for being bad. They had less then a year developing it. Duke on the other hand..


----------



## firefist (Jun 19, 2011)

still dont know whats up with the story in bioshock for 100%.
but gonna replay it after finally getting a new graphic card 
also the storytelling in this game is like one of the best ever. it still is a game and doesnt turn into a movie like mgs for instance.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> I don't even buy games there. I just rent them and play them and bring them back. For free.



Does Gamestop now allow rentals, or are you just taking advantage of their absolutely fucking awful policies when it comes to staff taking copies for personal use? If it's the latter, I'm happy I haven't bought a damn thing from such a shitty retailer in years. I thought they abolished that shit when sites were reporting about it. Correct me if I'm assuming the wrong thing here, though. 




crazymtf said:


> Extactly. Which is why you should listen to reviews to an extent. I usually watch reviewers for entertainment value, not for buying or skipping.
> 
> And no it wasn't. Dickfuck and shitbomb, and cockfart are not poetry, it's terrible dialog. I'll take Gears of Wars to serious for it's own good story over it.
> 
> But hey if you enjoyed it, more power to ya!



Lately this shit isn't flying with me. Reviewers today either overhype and inflate scores for a fuckton of games (L.A. Noire, Dragon Age 2) or are way too cynical with particular games. DNF is one of the latter. Now, I'm not going to say the game is the best game in the world, because it isn't, but there's a hell of a lot of confusion as to why it's getting scores like 3's and 2's. The game is fully functional and playable, unless you bought a console port of a game that was always intended for PC (this doesn't excuse the super shitty porting, however). What planet do I have to live on to set things right; how in the mother of holy incarnations that a game like DNF is getting lower scores than games that are borderline unplayable like Sonic 06? 

And for the idiots who talk about how they liked older Duke games but criticize the jokes in Forever: it's always been this low brow and crude. It's hypocritical to enjoy the sexism in one game and get your panties in a bunch about a multiplayer mode where you capture women. I'm not directly calling out anyone here, but the "professional" reviews (they should just be called enthusiast opinions) are a bit polarizing, considering the type of game it's intended to be, and a number of reviewers own hypocritical statements.

That said, the game's a decent affair on PC. Not Half-Life amazing, but no where near the low side of the spectrum that reviewers are giving it. It's average - not amazing, not horribly shit - just average. Unless you're playing the console ports, and in that case I feel bad for everyone involved.


----------



## elementwitch (Jun 19, 2011)

The game seems like a  big failure according to the reviews :/


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

its a decent game. I give it a 6-7


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> And for the idiots who talk about how they liked older Duke games but criticize the jokes in Forever: it's always been this low brow and crude. It's hypocritical to enjoy the sexism in one game and get your panties in a bunch about a multiplayer mode where you capture women. I'm not directly calling out anyone here, but the "professional" reviews (they should just be called enthusiast opinions) are a bit polarizing, considering the type of game it's intended to be, and a number of reviewers own hypocritical statements.


I don't remember jokes like "dark cave full of women being raped by aliens, exploding when alien babies appear" in original Duke games.


Goofy Titan said:


> Not Half-Life amazing, but no where near the low side of the spectrum that reviewers are giving it. It's average - not amazing, not horribly shit - just average. Unless you're playing the console ports, and in that case I feel bad for everyone involved.


You fail to take into consideration two things - this was supposed to be a nostalgia bringing game, AAA game and a DUKE FUCKING NUKEM game, at least it was advertised as that. And? It is neither. It is an almost avarage shooter with not enough shooting and too much gimmicks, but it's a horribly shitty nostalgia/DN game, and very low quality for an AAA title. This is why the score is lower than for a new, standalone title of similar quality.

The fact that many reviewers gave it a low score even though they were *paid* to write a nice review, and they risked alot by doing that, should speak volumes. Gearbox is already punishing reviewers for low scores (no early copies of new games for them to review in future)

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't remember jokes like "dark cave full of women being raped by aliens, exploding when alien babies appear" in original Duke games.
> 
> You fail to take into consideration two things - this was supposed to be a nostalgia bringing game, AAA game and a DUKE FUCKING NUKEM game, at least it was advertised as that. And? It is neither. It is an almost avarage shooter with not enough shooting and too much gimmicks, but it's a horribly shitty nostalgia/DN game, and very low quality for an AAA title. This is why the score is lower than for a new, standalone title of similar quality.
> 
> ...



people are SERIOUSLY all "OMG WHAT" at the cave? seriously are you guys all a bunch of pussies. I didn't even get disturbed by it. I did lol at " but duke it was our first time with an alien"

and 



That wasn't gearbox but the PR company they hired that tweeted those things.


gearbox fired them.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't remember jokes like "dark cave full of women being raped by aliens, exploding when alien babies appear" in original Duke games.



Correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't Duke Nukem 3D also feature women trapped in the same way as in Forever? I don't think they were nude, nor were they exploding into alien babies, but that type of element was in older games. It just wasn't as direct in terms of making some poor humor out of it. But that's the character of Duke. He's never been legitimately funny, it's always been stupid, distasteful humor. Are people _now_ offended by a guy who shits into the brain matter of dead aliens, throws out dated one-liners, and acts like a general douchebag? He's been this way since Duke 3D.



> You fail to take into consideration two things - this was supposed to be a nostalgia bringing game, AAA game and a DUKE FUCKING NUKEM game, at least it was advertised as that. And? It is neither. It is an almost avarage shooter with not enough shooting and too much gimmicks, but it's a horribly shitty nostalgia/DN game, and very low quality for an AAA title. This is why the score is lower than for a new, standalone title of similar quality.



I'm sorry but when a game spans many console generations and jumps all over the place between developers, I doubt it's going to carry the AAA vision a game that's closely knit by a company like Nintendo of FromSoftware is going to be. I put my expectations in neutral; the game clearly wasn't going to wow or redefine a damn thing if it intended to play like something from the 1990's. The only criticism I can see about it "not" being a Duke game is the weapon cap, which I admit is pretty awkward. Everything else seems to work for what a Duke Nukem game is, for better or worse depending on where you stand. I mean really, how does anyone think a game that was almost cancelled on a number of occasions was going to be one of the best games ever made?



> The fact that many reviewers gave it a low score even though they were *paid* to write a nice review, and they risked alot by doing that, should speak volumes. Gearbox is already punishing reviewers for low scores (no early copies of new games for them to review in future)
> 
> //HbS



You should correct yourself here. Gearbox is not punishing anyone, it's Take-Two that is. The thing to note is this is average procedure. If you talk shit about a game that is heavily advertised on gaming websites, you're very likely to become blacklisted or in trouble by the publisher. Take-Two, Ubisoft, and to a degree Eidos are all offenders of this.

I feel many reviewers are putting on their serious "games are ARTWORK MAN, ARTWORK" fedoras when looking at DNF, and when realizing that it's just some raunchy, run-of-the-mill-semi-retro affair they gasp and seizure in disgust. But at least they aren't being impregnated by aliens.


----------



## firefist (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> people are SERIOUSLY all "OMG WHAT" at the cave? seriously are you guys all a bunch of pussies. I didn't even get disturbed by it. I did lol at " but duke it was our first time with an alien"
> 
> and
> 
> ...



its not that its utterly disturbing.

its tasteless.

it gives you weird boners and questions your moral.

it was the presentation of the "joke" that ruined the cave.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jun 19, 2011)

its duke nukem.


its supposed to be tasteless.

if that scene with duke's two girls didn't happen I wouldn't of even noticed that the monsters were coming out of the women.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> people are SERIOUSLY all "OMG WHAT" at the cave? seriously are you guys all a bunch of pussies. I didn't even get disturbed by it. I did lol at " but duke it was our first time with an alien"


Well, I've seen way more disturbing things. "Evil Aliens" the movie, anyone?  

That cave... It was just bad. Disgusting. Duke was always kinda tasteless, but they never crossed the line. In DNF, they did. You weren't disturbed? Neither was I. Good for us! Doesn't make it any bit more better, though.


Vegitto-kun said:


> That wasn't gearbox but the PR company they hired that tweeted those things.
> 
> 
> gearbox fired them.


My bad. And fired? Good.


Goofy Titan said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong here, but didn't Duke Nukem 3D also feature women trapped in the same way as in Forever? I don't think they were nude, nor were they exploding into alien babies, but that type of element was in older games. It just wasn't as direct in terms of making some poor humor out of it.


True. Trapped, kidnapped women, yeah. (continued below)


Goofy Titan said:


> But that's the character of Duke. He's never been legitimately funny, it's always been stupid, distasteful humor. Are people _now_ offended by a guy who shits into the brain matter of dead aliens, throws out dated one-liners, and acts like a general douchebag? He's been this way since Duke 3D.


They never crossed that fucked up line I wrote about earlier in this post. That's what makes previous Dukes better in that regard.


Goofy Titan said:


> I'm sorry but when a game spans many console generations and jumps all over the place between developers, I doubt it's going to carry the AAA vision a game that's closely knit by a company like Nintendo of FromSoftware is going to be. I put my expectations in neutral; the game clearly wasn't going to wow or redefine a damn thing if it intended to play like something from the 1990's. The only criticism I can see about it "not" being a Duke game is the weapon cap, which I admit is pretty awkward. Everything else seems to work for what a Duke Nukem game is, for better or worse depending on where you stand. I mean really, how does anyone think a game that was almost cancelled on a number of occasions was going to be one of the best games ever made?


That jumping from dev to dev, being developed over 12 years and cancelled many times, those are major fuck-ups on developers' and publishers' part. Why exactly should I show mercy? 12 years of developement, 60$ price tag, huge commercials, huge hype, AAA title sticker, and all that for a half-baked shooter with relatively little shooting in it?

In what world should I *not* lower the score for that?

I also like to take a look at the technical side of things. DNF is full of small mistakes, poor design decisions, sloppyness, and the graphics aren't that nice. Animation is often just bad.


Goofy Titan said:


> You should correct yourself here. Gearbox is not punishing anyone, it's Take-Two that is. The thing to note is this is average procedure. If you talk shit about a game that is heavily advertised on gaming websites, you're very likely to become blacklisted or in trouble by the publisher. Take-Two, Ubisoft, and to a degree Eidos are all offenders of this.


My bad. But just because everyone does it, doesn't make it any better.

//HbS


----------



## firefist (Jun 19, 2011)

so after the success of duke nukem forever, what are the chances of getting a shadow warrior sequel now?


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 19, 2011)

People are so up in arms about this completely bad game. I don't understand. For some reason the general idea is that I'm suppose to believe the really bad jokes are supposed to make up for the really bad gameplay and the really bad everything else.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 19, 2011)

Hunted by sister said:


> They never crossed that fucked up line I wrote about earlier in this post. That's what makes previous Dukes better in that regard.



I would assume that the gameplay of other games would make them better, not a raunchy joke. 



> That jumping from dev to dev, being developed over 12 years and cancelled many times, those are major fuck-ups on developers' and publishers' part. Why exactly should I show mercy? 12 years of developement, 60$ price tag, huge commercials, huge hype, AAA title sticker, and all that for a half-baked shooter with relatively little shooting in it?
> 
> In what world should I *not* lower the score for that?



This is true in a way. But the issue I guess I was referring to by using Sonic 06 is that the game's getting lower scores than borderline unplayable games, and DNF is perfectly playable. It's just plagued with awful loading and texture streaming on consoles. The other issues one can have with the game are issues that existed in a lot of games that were released at the time DNF was planned for development, as the underwater segment comes to mind. The gun thing is an issue spawned in an attempt to meet the flow of modern games and I feel is more offensive than any first person platforming could ever hope to be criticized for.



> I also like to take a look at the technical side of things. DNF is full of small mistakes, poor design decisions, sloppyness, and the graphics aren't that nice. Animation is often just bad.



The issue with the visuals I find is that they're awfully close to the leaked 2007 footage, which is what I think the retail product was based off of. Ugly games exist all of the time - look at 40% of what Japanese companies are doing on HD systems - but what I find to be the real, major offender of the entire quality of the game is the terrible loading of textures and the game in general on consoles. Sure, games will age and what was once a work of beauty becomes a spectacle of being anal about every minor detail even if DNF is a game that's visually average at best, but the loading time of the game will always be bad. And I'm pretty sure one of the more talked about issues with the game as time goes on is the terrible loading.



> My bad. But just because everyone does it, doesn't make it any better.
> 
> //HbS



Indeed. This is an issue for the entire industry. The US and Europe have to deal with publishers and advertisements with online-focused materials, and Japan deals with it in the form of advertisements in magazines. There are more offenders in the US/EU than there are in Japan, which only has Square-Enix as a potential offender. Magazines are known to cave into the company, so much so that they delay reviews of bad games for weeks after the game hits retail, so it can profit.

Similar stuff has happened in US magazines though, as Ubisoft was a big offender when EGM was around. I think it all started because EGM didn't hold back with all of the major issues mentioned about the first Assassin's Creed, in that the game felt empty most of the time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

It's not that Duke Nukem Forever was "tasteless."

It's that it was trying too hard.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 19, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> It's not that Duke Nukem Forever was "tasteless."
> 
> It's that it was trying too hard.



No, it was definetly tasteless...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Both.

//HbS


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm not saying DNF wasn't tasteless. DN3D was and it was great.

I'm saying they tried way too fucking hard TO be tasteless.

It's like the difference between the first Saw movie - something that could be a classic someday - and every other movie in the series.

Or maybe more appropriately, the first Feast movie compared to the second and third.

They went overboard with it, and it suffered because of it. In my opinion, Bulletstorm was still utterly tasteless yet managed to make it entertaining.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Does Gamestop now allow rentals, or are you just taking advantage of their absolutely fucking awful policies when it comes to staff taking copies for personal use? If it's the latter, I'm happy I haven't bought a damn thing from such a shitty retailer in years. I thought they abolished that shit when sites were reporting about it. Correct me if I'm assuming the wrong thing here, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never loved duke, enjoyed 3D but never had any expectations of this game. Still a shit game and I think deserves a 3.5/10. Then again I played the console ports, and that's what I reviewed. Don't care about PC version, since don't have a PC to play it


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

Well clearly the awful writing, poor platforming mechanics, half-assed "puzzles", and boring boss battles with QTEs won't change between versions.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

Firefist said:


> still dont know whats up with the story in bioshock for 100%.
> but gonna replay it after finally getting a new graphic card
> also the storytelling in this game is like one of the best ever. it still is a game and doesnt turn into a movie like mgs for instance.



 Just be careful around Bioshock 2  its from a different developer than the first, hence, it sucks from an art standpoint 

Bioshock Infinite is made by the guys who did the first one though


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Alien rape has always been a turn on for me. It just made DNF 10% more enjoyable.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

I thought that level was unfunny 


Not in bad taste, just unfunny, and stupid.


"Duke i promise i'll take off the extra pounds!"

And then having to shoot them in the face at point blank range while saying something macho like "sorry baby, the fun just isn't fun anymore"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

If you don't shoot them, they explode into small aliens.

//HbS


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

yes well, there's that too


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 19, 2011)

Either way, such a waste...

//HbS


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

two weapon slots
no health kits or atom health? :<


----------



## Axl Low (Jun 19, 2011)

DUKE NUKEM REBOOT CONFIRMED


----------



## roronoa_zoro (Jun 19, 2011)

After 13 years of development, its DISAPPOINTING!!


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 19, 2011)

Axl Low said:


> DUKE NUKEM REBOOT CONFIRMED



A what? 




Don't get your hopes up...


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2011)

I highly doubt it spent in reality anymore than two years in development.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Best level EVER in a FPS!!!!!!


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 19, 2011)

Skill Hunter said:


> Best level EVER in a FPS!!!!!!


----------



## firefist (Jun 19, 2011)

this game would've been awesome if they wouldve included more dylan stuff.

like a duke n dylan 5 hour long hackn slay through all types of monsters with unlimited ammo and really cheesy, yet manly talk.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 20, 2011)

The Hive wasn't bad for perverted reasons. 

Though the rest of the game so far is meh, nothing worth remembering.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder what duke would of been like if they released it last gen....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2011)

Probably much better.

//HbS


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

He probably would've sucked less dick. I bet Duke's in the closet.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 21, 2011)

I haven't played this game yet, and likely never will... but from all the gameplay I've seen it certainly doesn't look as terrible as some reviews make it out to be. It kind of seems like a lot of journalists missed the point of the game...

I could be wrong, maybe it's god awful, but from a game play standpoint it looks perfectly passable in every respect. Not exceptional... but passable.


----------



## firefist (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 21, 2011)

|*|

//HbS


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> I haven't played this game yet, and likely never will... but from all the gameplay I've seen it certainly doesn't look as terrible as some reviews make it out to be. It kind of seems like a lot of journalists missed the point of the game...



"Nah man, Heaven's Gate s'not bad, you just don't get it."


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2011)

The thing is there was no point to Duke Nukem Forever. Excuses of "parody" or "satire" are bullshit. You don't make people go through eight hours of parodied gameplay in a game series where this installment goes completely against the previous dearly-loved installment. That's not a parody. That's taking a ten year old game and releasing for full price to make money.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

That's making a disjointed incomplete game for 12 years and then releasing it for fullprice


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]r111yx2XvkA[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone catch this video yet? It's pretty hilarious


----------



## firefist (Jun 22, 2011)

"WHERE ARE THE GUNS?!?"


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2011)

Firefist said:


> "WHERE ARE THE GUNS?!?"




*Spoiler*: __ 



"THIS GUN FEELS TERRIBLE!"


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 23, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> [YOUTUBE]r111yx2XvkA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Anyone catch this video yet? It's pretty hilarious


"It's not possible it wasn't released you're trolling me with this disc/box/Steam" jokes got old months ago.

The rest is hilarious 

//HbS


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2011)

"That's what I told your mom last night" 
"I'ma kick your ass you piece of shit"


----------



## firefist (Jul 9, 2011)

duke nukem on summer sale today.

for like 25$ lol.


----------



## G (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice price.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 9, 2011)

imo the game was fun and addictive.

For about 10 minutes.


----------

